# Таинственное исчезновение грыжи 0,75 L5-S1 за 10 месяцев



## VVV (2 Май 2017)

Здравствуйте Уважаемые врачи! Продал гитару (гармонь не тронул), сделал второе МРТ https://www.medhouse.ru/useralbums/1041/view
. Пишут,что грыжи нет. Очень прошу Вас взглянуть на снимки и прокомментировать. Спасибо.


----------



## Rodriges (2 Май 2017)

Ну что , врач на шашлык торопился и не дописал про l5s1


----------



## VVV (2 Май 2017)

Так яжк нему бегом! Нет говорит ея у тебя! Диск на месте, только л5 на 5мм в трусы ушёл. Только протрузию видит чуть выше. Врачи, посмотрите, пожалуйста.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (2 Май 2017)

Не удивляться, а радоваться нужно!
Очень показательный пример саногенеза при грыже МПД. Ничего необычного и удивительного в этом нет.


----------



## AliceG (2 Май 2017)

Побольше бы таких тем! От души поздравляю с успешным лизированием)


----------



## Александр_100 (2 Май 2017)

@VASLEVZ дегенеративно-дистрофический, 
А самочувствие как? Есть разница, когда была грыжа и нет?


----------



## Serg33 (3 Май 2017)

VASLEVZ дегенеративно-дистрофический написал(а):


> Пишут,что грыжи нет. Очень прошу Вас взглянуть на снимки и прокомментировать. Спасибо.


Так ведь весна к весне они у многих рассасываются а к осени снова выдавливаются, так сказать круговорот "херни" в природе )))


----------



## Evenelf (3 Май 2017)

@VASLEVZ дегенеративно-дистрофический, лично я не полагаю что грыжа является источником боли в Вашем случае но я не врач. Я бы в случае взгляда со стороны (не врача а самостоятельно) предложил бы воспользоваться помощью графического редактора, например фотошопа и совместить 2 снимка, чтобы оценить динамику. Границы грыжы полагаю Вы видите. Так вот при совмещении будет очевидна динамика и листеза и грыжы. Всё же врачи исходят из личного опыта, а точное сравнение совершенно не предвзято. 
Да и в целом, ключевым критерием состояния является не картинка МРТ а то как Вы себя чувствуете. К примеру Вам лучше а грыжа больше, так что делать в таком случае? Лучше бы не было этого МРТ, верно ведь в исключительно этом случае? Или грыжа (листез) меньше а Вам хуже, тут вообще тупик может быть, тоже верно ведь?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Май 2017)

Я был прав. Делали только для души!
Успокоилась душа?
Так держать!


----------



## VVV (3 Май 2017)

Спасибо Всем за доброе участие в теме, просто на Тихом океяне ночь уже была и я почевал на ложе твёрдом.
@Владимир Воротынцев, @Доктор Ступин,  Уважаемые доктора, не могли бы Вы посмотреть на снимки и сказать - есть ли грыжа на снимке прошлогоднем и нет ли её на нынешенем. Буду очень благодарен если хоть кто-то из докторов форума посмотрит. Нет я не хочу устраивать кастинг! Потому как уважаю мнение всех специалистов (вырос в семье мед.работников). Просто хочется внести ясность. После февральского неудачного рывка продолжает беспокоить ноющая боль в правой стороне крестца и правой (верхней части ягодицы). Иногда в икроножную отдаёт (как после перегрузки, может с упражнениями на ягодичные погодить надо было). Невролог сказала," это ж всё от грыжи,она у тебя огромная 0,75 мм! Ну думаю "выдавил гуталину" до стенозу! Сделал МРТ (жили же как то без него)- на тебе - нету там "гуталину". 
Сделал СМТ, 5 дельфинов диклофенака в 5 точку. (омепразолом поток кислоты в пузо перекрыл),потом упаковку равнодушного к ЦОГу-1 Целебрекса, мазалмазалмазьями, сейчас хожу на эл.форез с гидрокартизоном. Хожу...вроде не болит. Еду в автобусе (никогда не любил на машине по городу ездить, ценю спокойствие, людей вижу всяких)- на пятки и на носки  встаю,закачиваю мышцы. Когда сплю, под утро на левом боку ногу правую охота подогнуть и чую некое неприятное натяжение мышцы как после её  надрыва-ногу выпрямляю.
 Сегодня пойду опять к нонешнему описателю (зав.отд. лучевой диагностики) со старыми фото  и описанием, т. к. он желал зреть оные.
А был ли мальчик... Опять же про протрузию прошлый не слова, а нонешний L3L4 - 3,5мм и говорит что выходы корешков поджимает.
@Доктор Ступин,  Не успокоилась душа,Фёдор Петрович. Гитара продана!( Гармонь не трону).Беспокоит отсутствие НЕБОЛИ. Скоро путина (в смысле рыбная ловля), сети, спининги, а со спиной непонятно что. Тут ещё и с Чечни понагнали народец речки типа охранять (за 60т в мес.)По рассказам ведут себя оные бывает  некрасиво по отношению к  островным аборигенам желающим просто для стола пару хвостов поймать...Как бы не случилось неприятности как с Куком на Гавайях. 
...Не успокоилас душа.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Май 2017)

Срезы не все, но по имеющимся стало лучше.
Побереглись год и сделали не в период обострения. Так и должно быть.
Что Вас так задевает!
Через день такие пациенты. Это норма.

У Вас там и другого много, чтобы болело.
Живёте, радуйтесь. Боритесь за сохранение этого результата.


----------



## VVV (3 Май 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, 
Спасибо за добрые слова! Берёгся...? Наверное - да по сравнению с "до".Хотя о пояснице вообще не думал,до февраля. С ума сходил от шеи. .С участка летом весь металлолом собрал - сдал. Рыбалка в августе, сети, гребля по морям  по волнам, на работе обязанности прежние (ремонт эл.оборудования, оперативные переключения, весь день то на 40 метрах,то под землёй), дома - замена батарей отопления, зима -снегоборьба. На "ляпко" валялся,витафоном жужуал - засыпал, если с грузом работал - пояс штангиста ( поверх ан  туристкую "утеплилку" на спину, с ней и на работе ходил,всегда тепло чувствовалось).После нового года шея "отвалилась", февраль-рывок-боль в пояснице.
 Был сегодня опять у зам.лучевой диагностики. Показал летний снимок,говорит,что да была ОНА. Куда делась, кто его знает. Обидно,что нет, а боль от рывка до сих пор. Прямо вот точно в крестце!! и в  ягодице отдаёт.  Справа. Да и шут с ней. Пролечусь как нибудь. Пройдёт она! Бог управит. Теперь есть осторожность.


----------



## Александр_100 (3 Май 2017)

@VASLEVZ дегенеративно-дистрофический, Это называется берегусь. Пашу как лошадь!


----------



## Rodriges (3 Май 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> @VASLEVZ дегенеративно-дистрофический, Это называется берегусь. Пашу как лошадь!



А как ещё можно на Тихом океане выжить? Хоть с грыжей хоть без? Здоровья крепкого автору и чтоб все зажило и не беспокоило.


----------



## VVV (3 Май 2017)

Спасибо,друзья! Надо бы пыл  мне поумерить. Да как тут у нас без пыла проживёшь? Тайга,океан,вулканы,землетрясения. Только что приехали с корешом с тайги, сока берёзового 20 литров взяли (рядом всё). По убойной таёжной дороге прыгали, я только на руках и висел. Туда - сюда шматыляло. Порою думаю, как люди в центре цивилизации, в мегаполисах без всего этого живут? Вот этот пыл нас и губит как мотыльков на огне. То в море унесёт кого (японцы вылавливают),то медведица " мануалочку" мягкую проведёт бесплатно ( думает её детишек напугаем)... "Ну что тебе сказать про Сахалин..."

@Доктор Ступин,
 Фёдор Петрович,вот интересный тест как бы. Перетягиваю пояс штангиста максимально низко ( прямо захватывая верхнюю часть таза) (ну не очень до одури) - чувство более комфортное, нытьё проходит и двигаюсь уже без особой опаски. Это наверно всё нестабильность. Буду мышицы вокруг пояса закреплять.
Главное то один невролог,то другой  бородами ведут " нуууу листёз -это не очень хорошо, " А когда в морчасти погранвойск призывали в Находку - даже не один волос на бородах не дрогнул. Да и экстрима самому хотелось. Погони за кавасаками,стрельбы, боевые тревоги,граница!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Май 2017)

VASLEVZ дегенеративно-дистрофический написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин,
> Фёдор Петрович,вот интересный тест как бы....


Там корсет и должен быть. Кроме листеза там и спондилоартроз.
Не мышцы закреплять, а правильный стереотип поведения формировать и тренировать мышцы обеспечивающие такой стереотип.
А Вы шли на комиссию со снимками?
Покажите те снимки.
Жалобы предъявляли?


----------



## VVV (4 Май 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, 
Спасибо,Фёдор Петрович за добрые советы! Буду жить правильно. А снимки на призывную комиссию (Вы имели вввиду)? Так это было в середине 90-х. Снимки уж растворились в галактиках. Но там вроде тоже эти 5мм сползания L5 и были. Тогда с радостью брали в войска. У нас с курса института только я и ещё один патриот и пошли. Остальных можно было понять, когда каждое утро по радио как погоду передавали количество потерь федеральных сил. Я и не жалею. Хотя запомнились горькие слова преподавателя кораблевождения ( очень старого капитана дальнего плавания) - "...что же сделали с морчастями погранвойск и вообще с погранслужбой!! Укомплектовали народом с условными сроками, и превратили в обычную зону, ведь раньше коллективы решали, кого брать в погранвойска!" 
 Сейчас вроде там порядок.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Май 2017)

Если не жалеете, то зачем вселенский плач, в каждом сообщении.
Как приеду к себе в деревню, так те у кого дом и 3 машины (шишига для леса, нива для деревни и японка в город), со мной встретиться могут только после 22.00, поскольку работа, лес и хозяйство.
А те кто плачут, с утра у ворот. Пойдём выпьем и поплачем над неудачами.
Вы же военный!
И в жизни все нормально.
Боритесь!


----------



## VVV (4 Май 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, 
Нет это не плач, а порою тоска по былым возможностям.Сено косил, стоговал. У меня зимовьё на перевале недостроенное, листвянку тоскал на себе песни пел. Потому и охота сказать нахмуренным неврологам по поводу листёза...жил не тужил, идальше с ним жить буду. а то приговорили блин...листёз! Про упражнения толковые тоже плечами жмут да морщатся все -"...хотя... листёз." А про то что с листёзом загребли, соплей нет, а только твёрдая  и радостная убеждённость в незыблемой относительности бытия. Очень благодарен за искреннее участие в теме! ЗДОРОВЬЯ! 
 А что такое ШИШИГА?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Май 2017)

VASLEVZ дегенеративно-дистрофический написал(а):


> А что такое ШИШИГА?


Шишига-Газ 66.

Про упражнения. Письмо на sfp05@mail.ru

Все будет!


----------



## VVV (4 Май 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, 
Где ж бензу на него напосёшся! Мы на раздолбаных сурвах да эскудиках перевалы  берём. Мечта у меня....Конь! Да наверно уже нельзя, всё в тазик рухнет...у деда был, Буян. Деда до одури любил.
Спасибо, Фёдор Петрович, бегу на почту!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Май 2017)

Бегом! Точно грыжа рассосалась!


----------



## VVV (10 Май 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, 
С прошедшим Великим Праздником! Всем мира и пустых боевых госпиталей!
 Вчера с тестем (77лет,всю жизнь на лесовозе в тайге лес возил) в бане своей парились. Спрашиваю-" у лесорубов спины болели?" говорит -" у всех! и на медкомиссии раз в 2 года стыдно было говорить про боли к спине. Сами лечили. А если в деревне с палкой увидят - срам!...что-о тут не то вообще...со спинами.Наверно % всё от мозга,вплоть до процесса саморегуляции и самовосстановления, если "проблему он (мозг) особо не видит... Навеяло.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Май 2017)

VASLEVZ дегенеративно-дистрофический написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин,
> С прошедшим Великим Праздником! Всем мира и пустых боевых госпиталей!
> Вчера с тестем (77лет,всю жизнь на лесовозе в тайге лес возил) в бане своей парились. Спрашиваю-" у лесорубов спины болели?" говорит -" у всех! и на медкомиссии раз в 2 года стыдно было говорить про боли к спине. Сами лечили. А если в деревне с палкой увидят - срам!...что-о тут не то вообще...со спинами.Наверно % всё от мозга,вплоть до процесса саморегуляции и самовосстановления, если "проблему он (мозг) особо не видит... Навеяло.


Так правильно навеяло!
Тут все говорят, что вот раньше-то не болели люди!!!
А все было тоже самое, только на от компьютера а от брёвен!


----------



## VVV (14 Май 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, 
Тестю 77 лет! До 4 лет в оккупации (в погребе). Служил в ПВ, строил Балаковскую ГЭС, с 70-го на севере Сахалина в леспромхозе (лесовоз), дом поставил, охотник,рыбак, курил до 40 лет, чарку другую и сейчас непрочь. Вчера крыли теплицу, Дед кряхтел, как уж по стропилам ползал. Сегодня грузили навоз, сам он ходит подсогнутый, мешки тегает без всяких правил подъёма тяжестей! Чуть не на вытянутых руках! Лопатой берёт добрые куски пресованого  "материала", кидает, кряхтит. Я смотрю на него...где же у него диски...что там с суставами, где пульпа,она же должна уже через ноздри вылезть! Я назвал его - Полиуретаново-кевларовый Дед! И ХОТЬ БЫ ЧТО! СПИНУ НЕ РАЗУ В ЖИЗНИ НИЧЕМ ДАЖЕ НЕ МАЗАЛ! На колено только лопух прикладывал. Может плевать на эти листёзы, да засохшие грыжи, и пойти зимовьё доделать,пока медведь под лежанку не облюбовал. Фёдор Петрович, такие Деды исключение или, мы болящие как-то неправильно живём?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Май 2017)

И Вы таким будете!


----------



## VVV (15 Май 2017)

Спасибо,доктор за веру в мои силы! Что Бог даст. Всем здоровья.
...но ноит зараза! и ноит. Да  пусть ноит. Когда по станции ношусь от одной проблемы к другой - не ноит.


----------



## Rodriges (15 Май 2017)

Молодец тесть! У меня дядя такой же с грыжей более 40 лет - двоих вырастил, два дома построил и операцию не делал. А о том что у него грыжа и листез я узнал когда заболел. Ему тоже 77 лет. Но про свою болезнь он никогда не говорил и не ныл. Вот это мужики!


----------



## Пациент с грыжей (15 Май 2017)

@Rodriges, грыжа грыже рознь.


----------



## Александр_100 (15 Май 2017)

@VASLEVZ дегенеративно-дистрофический, 
Наши деды в другое время жили, тогда и продукты были другие и экология не так испорчена. А мы живем в этих городах, каменных джунглях. Я давно уже заметил, стоит уехать из города на природу за 80 км, так и болит сразу меньше.


----------



## Rodriges (15 Май 2017)

Да не грыжа грыже рознь, а отношение к жизни.


----------



## Александр_100 (15 Май 2017)

@Rodriges, Я думаю все в сумме и отношение к жизни и отношение к грыжи, много факторов.
Но, в городах жить вредно.


----------



## Пациент с грыжей (15 Май 2017)

Rodriges написал(а):


> Да не грыжа грыже рознь, а отношение к жизни.


Когда конечности отнимаются, тут особо не до бравады. А кому то и огромная грыжа может только дискомфорт создавать без значимых функциональных проблем.
То что меньше болели раньше, а то и не знали, что это болезнь-согласен, но когда есть явные проблемы...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Май 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> @Rodriges, Я думаю все в сумме и отношение к жизни и отношение к грыжи, много факторов.
> Но, в городах жить вредно.


Жить вредно!!!
Вот и вся причина!


----------



## VVV (16 Май 2017)

Всё раньше было, и рак(жаба), и параличи, и приличная детская смертность, только про те случаи не знали все, а сейчас с развитием масмедиа и сети все о всех знают. Теща здесь уже родилась, а два первенца по 5 и 7 лет, как родители в 30м на север Сахалина приехали так сразу и и померли. И было этих смертей и калек по России матушке видимо невидимо.
 А сколько его ( Деда) ровестников в зрелом возрасте позгинуло! Но развитие коммуникаций даёт возможность анализировать и предупреждать. Вон хлопец мой о 14 годов ринулся было в батут парк разок сходить, перед дефками козырять, приходит-спинка болит, на спинку упал неудачно, а инструктор подпись берёт с родичей-спрос де сменя как с козла соляры! Я сынку на рентген, всё вроде ок, но есть чуть сколиоз. Пойдём к врачу.В батут ходить запретил, будем заниматься спинкой. А ежлиб я не имел инфы как деточек с этих парков на стол к НХ укладывают?...так и махнул ба рукой-ни чо, сына, до свадьбы лизируется, ходи дальше.
...и каждому своё.

И слава Богу,что есть такие форумы, и здоровья всем участникам и докторам! Спасибо доктору Ступину за его замечательные упражнения при листёзе, после оных есть облегчение. Но Дед добро мне лыбится, что енто,говорит за гимнастика,ты ж вона у прошлом годе пасанки железобетонные (на столбы) на пупа брал, да на перекладине крутился да склёпывался, да ломом по 3 ямы под столбы в камнях выдалбливал. Я говорю , вы батенька рассуждаете крайне не модерно! Ибо спину надоть беречь, а не как вы о 77 годов на пупа всё брать. Он мне - щщщеня грит ты,мой дорогой, ещё, мне запреты давать... Наверно щеня.
Оно ж как интернет - и вроде благо (медхаус) и вроде зло (порнуха души убивающая), водка.. (напиться до смерти можно и не водкой а и водой просто, если башки нет). Атом - благо и зло, антибиотики - благо (меньше стало маленьких гробиков) и зло (иммунитета нет). Короче всё во все времена - по нашим  молитвам и грехам!

Город, деревня-какая разница. Моему отцу делал шунтирование знаменитый кардиохирург Карнелюк. Мужики его спрашивали, что вредно, что не вредно. Его слова-можно всё и в меру, но губит только одно -нервы! Состояние неудовлетворённости, зависти, самомнения, злости, суетливости, чрезмерной восторженности и ухарства(как потеря самоконтроля). Так этож всё бурлило во мне! А Дед лишний раз напрягать нервы даже на разговор (поиск подходящих слов) не желает, не то что своё мнение навязать или конфликтовать. Один монах паломнику как то сказал на вопрос "готов ли я к монашеской жизни". ТЫ ГОВОРИТ, НЕ УГОМОНИЛСЯ. УТРОМ ЖДЁШЬ ПОЛДЕНЬ, ДНЕМ ВЕЧЕР, ЗИМОЙ ВЕСНУ, ВЕСНОЙ ЛЕТО И.Д. А ДЛЯ МОНАХА ВСЕ ЕДИНО.НЕТ НИ ВРЕМЕНИ, НИ ОБИД, НИ РАЗОЧЕРОВАНИЙ, ЕСТЬ ТОЛЬКО РАДОСТЬ, ЧТО ОН В БОЛЬШОЙ СЕМЬЕ ЧЕЛОВЕЧЕСТВА ПОД НЕПРЕСТАННОЙ ЗАЩИТОЙ И ПРИСМОТРОМ ЛЮБЯЩЕГО СОЗДАТЕЛЯ.


----------



## VVV (19 Май 2017)

Оппа! Вчера без проблем грядки вскопал, колено проходить начало, потом пошё в ночную смену на ТЭЦ, работал намана, как обычно и топали и крутили и толкали. Сегодня после ночи, повалялся на апликаторе, да витафоне (дрёма отнего), особо ничего не болит, пошёл в гараж хлам разобрать, если что поднять, то с поясом.... и тут присаживаюсь болгаркой штуку одну отпелять, чую гадливое ощущение тупой боли в пояснице, не было такого! От лёгкой паники пот градом, жара ещё, очень тихо нырнул домой, душь, долгит,2 амп.кеторола, лежу на апликаторе, в ступоре, ноги поднимаются, таз вверх поднимаю, ЧТО ЭТО БЫЛО, НАДОЛГО? Так, спокойно, это сон...сейчас через мин.15 встану, погляжу как там что. Мож опять чонить выдавило, или просто мыш.спазм?


----------



## Александр_100 (25 Май 2017)

_@VASLEVZ дегенеративно-дистрофический, _Вы там на радостях новую грыжу не заработайте!


----------



## VVV (25 Май 2017)

@Александр_100, спасибо за беспокойство, вроде отпустило, было трудно больновато нагибаться, но потом разработался. Осталось прежнее нытьё в правой части копца и ягоде.может листёз нестабильный 5мм ещё кусает. Ну в Ершалаим ехать к волшебнику Попову денег не было и не будет. Можно и по квоте в Новосиб, но вопрос-нужны ли эти болты? Один из врачей форума сказал, если к 40 годам ничего не съехало, то уже вряд ли съедет, и форумчане говорят, что эта нестабильность срастается. Читал тут тему про парня о 30 годов, он вроде как устал от нестабильности и непостоянства и подался в Ершалаим, там ему всё Попов зашурупил, сейчас счастлив. Что я только не вытворял в 30 лет! Даже и мысли не было про листёз. Буду надеется, что срастутся позвонки.​


----------



## Александр_100 (26 Май 2017)

@VASLEVZ дегенеративно-дистрофический, 
Я вот вчера сделал новый рентген с функциональными пробами. Ретролистез у меня L3,4 до 3 мм динамическая фаза. Стреляет постоянно в ноги эта штука постоянно. Да и тут вариантов только два либо ждать пока срастется, либо скреплять болтами три позвонка. Пока что-то нет желание на операцию.


----------



## VVV (26 Май 2017)

@Александр_100, может пока погодеть с растяжениями и заламываниями индейскими, я вот просто утром сначала потягушки на полу, потом ласты на кровать спиной на палубу, под с1 подушку малую, и вдавливаю сначала брюхо в пол на выдохе раз 30, потом спина на палубе, руки за голову, логти соединяю вперёд, фиксирую через челюсти башку и подьёмы грудной части с наименьшей скоростью, на выдохе, до пота, потом плавно на планку встаю до лёгонькой дрожи. Ну и правая подвздошная у меня на мрт тянет на себя, немного её подрастягиваю после самомассажа. И на работу. И всётаки по древнему совету зав.неврологии госпиталя ТОФа полковника, делаю медлнные осторожные наклоны вперёд телом с согнутыми ногами, а то так и накланяться разучусь. Мышцы должны работать, а то если придётся наклониться и кирдык. Блин! Кого из мужиков не спрошу, все загибались до корячек, живут же без саморезов!


----------



## Александр_100 (26 Май 2017)

@VASLEVZ дегенеративно-дистрофический, 
Да я в принципе, что-то похоже и делаю. Не нагружаю уже дано. Растяжки все которые делаю с прямой поясницей. Наклоны надо делать, чтобы как правильно говорите сгибаться не разучится. Листез такая штука, что вроде и нужны наклоны и вроде от них только хуже.
А у вас сейчас как состояние в ноги не стреляет при наклонах?


----------



## VVV (27 Май 2017)

@Александр_100, да вроде не стреляет, но нытьё в копчике и левом батоне периодически приходит. Цель намечена-неподвижность повреждения и ждём срастания, а уж на пенсии будем на каждом плече по бревну носить. Сегодня с ночи ехали с парнем вашых годов домой, они там в транспорт.цехе на ТэЦ у нас шпалы таскали. Говорит спина всю ночь болит, пробовал заснуть, ворочался, и сказал это так между делом...и собрался тут же в море сетку ставить, я говоррю а как же спина, он-да хрен сней!...в принципе и  у меня так же было, пока про мрт не узнал.  Осторжно работаем и терпим, всё устаканется.


----------



## Александр_100 (27 Май 2017)

@VASLEVZ дегенеративно-дистрофический, 
Вы ему потом когда ссылку на этот сайт дайте.Хотя он читать не будит скорее всего, пока не припрет. Тк и бывает пока болит спина люди терпят, а как начнут конечности отниматься, то сразу уже не хрен с ним будит.


----------



## VVV (27 Май 2017)

@Александр_100, да сосед по участку когда крановшиком работал лапу рванул в 28 лет, бывало грит так прижимало, что ножки то ине ходили, на табуреточке какать ходил. Форез, мази уколы, собачий пояс ( У НАС ВСЁ НА САХАЛИНЕ СОБАКОЙ ЛЕЧАТ, даж я с севера приехал, там на отдыхе отвахты бегал зимой вдоль Охотского моря, приехал бронхит на месяц! Бульон попил, жир с молоком и за 5 дней, снова побежал.)...И ПАШЕТ ЩАС СОСЕД, КАРТОФАН САДИТ, ДОМ ПОСТРОИЛ, САМ ШЛАКБЛОК ЛОМАЛ НА ВЕРТОЛЁТКЕ и ТАСКАЛ. Он и диагноза своего то и не знает. И почему то про боль бывающую у него в 58 лет говорит с улыбкой.НЕ ЧОООО ЗАКОСТеНЕЕМ ЗАЖИВЁМ. Да это люди такие, надеющиеся токмо на себя. Ко мне тесть пришёл сегодня, давай грит протез зубной мне запаяемлопнул, он сам запаял, я не смог.
....конечно же не все такие, вон дом инвалидов полон полнёхонек.


----------



## Александр_100 (28 Май 2017)

Везет вашему соседу что сказать!
Хотел бы я чтобы у меня закостенело это самое - листезом то что называется. Только я думаю это не так скоро. Слишком у меня все хорошо двигается в теле. Ткани жидкие, гипер мобильность суставов и т.п.


----------



## VVV (29 Май 2017)

@Александр_100, 
Я решил,что надо двигаться медленнее, и по декардовой системк координат. Как робот Вертер. Тогда закостенеет. Ни одного мужика легко таскающего шпалы,не видел танцующим румбу. Все движения вывереные,естественные,без всяких там эластичностей.


----------



## Александр_100 (29 Май 2017)

@VASLEVZ дегенеративно-дистрофический, А мне доктор AIR задачку задал просто мозг сломаешь.
Не шевелить  L2-L3-L4, но разработать L4-L5-S1. Это полный финиш по сути. Попробуй найди такие упражнения, чтобы так работало.
Двигаться как робот это наверное хорошо. Только я не знаю как это применить в моем случаи. У меня тело гимнаста фактически, я это понял только в 30 лет, мне раньше казалось, что у всех так все двигается. Вам проще, у вас ткани жесткие наверное от природы. Вам эти движение более близкие. А у меня гипер мобильность суставов. Я вон сижу в полу лотосе и мне комфортно. Могу часик так сидеть за компьютером. Могу в мостик сделать. Если постараться, то можно и шпагат растянуть, просто мне это не надо.


----------



## Пациент с грыжей (29 Май 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> ...А мне доктор AIR задачку задал просто мозг сломаешь...


Так работать нижней частью тела преимущественно, верхние сегменты и будут меньше задействованы.


----------



## Kaprikon (29 Май 2017)

@VASLEVZ дегенеративно-дистрофический, как Вы растягивает подвздошную, правую?
Успехи впечатляют,  планка, как долго в ней стоите?


----------



## VVV (30 Май 2017)

@Александр_100, 
 Нет я не жёсткий. Я тож пластилин.По прежнему ноит прямо там где хвост начинается, бывает в ногу нытьё отдаёт (как будто перетренировал). Надоело!!!Двигаюсь - забываю. Мои ровесники вон дымят как поровозы, двигаются как брёвна, и правельно делают. Это я дурень всё себя в отл.форме держал (додержался), теперь срастаться буду до лет 150 ..а там и заживём! Да, земляк Андрей Иосифович задал задачку... Сейчас наши ремонтники разбирают ТГ (турб.генератор)-2, кожуха снимают, болты как моя башка откручивают...Худые в основном,одни жилы. Тащят этот кожух вдвоём в кг 300, я думаю они - киборги. Вот им предложу задействовать неповреждённую часть позвоночника. Продолжаю коллекционировать истории о болях в спине. Говорит один чел (глухой посёлок в центре острова)- утром встал и орать начал, поясница - ад! Слёзы страх, описал....(нет не подойдёт здесь)- ОБОССАЛСЯ натурально! Яйца взрываются от боли! Ноги не ходють. Заполз под гор.душ, чуть очнулся,лёг на кафель (от безумия уже) - вилы в спину -опять орать,домашние одурели. Скорая (бабушка),8 уколов кетанола прямо в спину, чууууууть отошло, опять боль. Приходит брат жены (рыбак), "чо вы делаете! на станах рыбацких кетанолов нет, во как надо- 2 стакана спирта на полотенце, на спину,сверху целован, и в платок пуховый,или одеяло. Полежал ....к обеду вообще отпустило, от кайфа аж шатало. И ПОСЛЕ СЕГО РАЗА тьфуХ3. Ну так спина конечно мозг бывает долбит, грит. Посуду мою- начинает болеть. Ничего на стройке работает,рыбачит, на фуре гоняет. приспособился. Вечером чикушка и спать. Болит? Да всегда болит. МТР РЕНГ. не делал никогда.
@Kaprikon, 
правая рука на шведск.стенке вверху, вторая на колене левой ноги, правую ногу макс. назад,корпус чуть вперёд (не прогиб) и легко к полу прижимаемся. Может не правельно.Но на колено меньше нагрузка.

Очень прошу Уважаемого админа разрешить оставить ссылку на наш местный сайт. Просто новостной. Вышла недавно публикация очень красивая. ТАМ И ПРО СПИНУ автор упоминает, о пользе ходьбы по пересечённой местности.
https://sakhalin.info/weekly/133283/


----------



## Александр_100 (30 Май 2017)

@VASLEVZ дегенеративно-дистрофический, Вот по этому у вас и болит. Мышцы пластичные не держат позвонки! Трудно это победить эту болячку! До конца думаю, что не реально.
А места у вас там красивые.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Май 2017)

Так у него почечная колика была!
К сожалению мужик если и может что-то родить, то это камень!


----------



## Sana. (30 Май 2017)

@VASLEVZ дегенеративно-дистрофический, спасибо за ссылку.
Места у Вас волшебные, и люди - совершенно особенные.


----------



## VVV (30 Май 2017)

@Sana., спасибо, места действительно волшебные, чай на одной широте с Сочами находимся.а на севере тундра, тыща км сверху вниз! Сейчас вот чуть оклемаюсь, да по дому дела поделаю, пойду бродяжничать. Скрутит где нибудь, да там и останусь до ремиссии.
@Доктор Ступин, 
отнюдь, уважаемый Фёдор Петрович, почки то как раз он накануне проверял, ибо поболивало, чтобы исключить. Почки были прекрасны. Ну не гемор же...или что там ещё...простатит...спиртом? Спинарь он, как и многие у нас. Рыбалка.снег, тайга да и вообще ухарство повальное, стакан и на пупа всё. Один хрен никто не поможет. До Москвы далеко.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Май 2017)

Не, клиника не спины!
Клиника почек!


----------



## Тигги (30 Май 2017)

VASLEVZ дегенеративно-дистрофический написал(а):


> Делаю гимнастику Долженкова,прочёл его толмут,прав человек,мы своих детей ещё со школы гробть заставляем.


@VASLEVZ дегенеративно-дистрофический,  почитала чуть и я труды его, понравилось: "Любое лечение начинается с освобождения от вредных привычек: курения, пьянства, сквернословия, с достижения в своей душе мира, покоя, т.е. - с отношения к другим так, как хотелось, чтобы относились к нам, с уважения."  Стараюсь освободиться, только вот позвонки  гуляют туда-суда и не хотят стабилизироваться.  Теперь уже и не знаю как укреплять...
Долженков считает, что уплощение дисков ведет не к тугоподвижности, а напротив - к гиперподвижности окружающих их позвонков.
 По его мнению окружающие его позвонки начинают двигаться по отношению друг к другу с амплитудой намного большей, чем им положено, что в медицинской практике называется «нестабильностью».
 Советует для укрепления мышц различные отжимания и приседания и давать опору вовремя нагрузок. Как я поняла из его трудов, все его упражнения для профилактики и минимизированию нагрузки. А все повреждения уже восстановлению не подлежат. Я  не поняла с помощью каких методов предлагает восстанавливать тонус мышц? Вы поняли? Какие упражнения?


----------



## Rodriges (30 Май 2017)

VASLEVZ дегенеративно-дистрофический написал(а):


> ...Болит? Да всегда болит



Ну да а если пару месяцев на стену от боли лезть это ж спирт надо не на спину стаканами а внутрь


----------



## Александр_100 (30 Май 2017)

@Тигги, В том то и дело, что нестабильность не лечится. Ни какое укрепление мышц не вылечит нестабильность. Позвонки связки держат, а связку как накачать? Никак! Мышцами наверное можно немного стабилизировать, но врят-ли больших результатов добиться можно. Хотя некоторые умудряются в качалке что-то там закачать. Но это все индивидуально. У меня например ткани жидкие и качать сложно, позвонки плывут и только хуже. Лежать в потолок плевать больше толку! 
Вообще конечно если бы не работа эта, то можно было бы улучшить себе стояние значительно. Но работа всегда будет все откатывать обратно.


----------



## Kaprikon (30 Май 2017)

Упражнение планка,  очень не плохо идёт,  призвано,  у меня,  укрепить грудной отдел,  тельце визуально выпрямилось,  попробовала такой финт на одной руке,  много что узнала нового, про спазмы  
Грудной выпрямило,  но я чувствую,  что он деревянный.
Теперь нужно что-то на поясницу,  вернее на косые живота,  и поясницу.
Пока вариант лодочка,  а какие у кого ещё есть,  ну, коме её прожиманием к полу?


----------



## Александр_100 (30 Май 2017)

@Kaprikon, Может лучше не укреплять а расслаблять этот грудной? Я вот тут хожу к одному доктору. Он мне показал одну штуку в зеркало. Посадил на стол как на коня и я начал прогибаться вперед, назад, в право влево, а он мне показывал и говорил какие позвонки в каких прогибах гнуться хуже, а какие лучше. Т.е. в идеале нужно чтобы позвоночник сгибался в равномерную дугу. Но так не происходит по факту. Да еще и в разных направления все по разному. "Винегрет" сплошной. Вот задача расслабить мышцы так, чтобы позвоночник сгибался максимально ровно, только после этого можно что-то там укреплять. В противном случаи все силовые упражнения на спину не принесут желаемого результата, т.к. мышцы будут укрепляться не равномерно и усилят перекос тела. По этому я за то чтобы с начало расслабить все места напряженные. Но это очень долго!


----------



## VVV (31 Май 2017)

@Тигги, "Любое лечение начинается с освобождения от вредных привычек: курения, пьянства, сквернословия, с достижения в своей душе мира, покоя, т.е. - с отношения к другим так, как хотелось, чтобы относились к нам, с уважения."
 Это - ЭНДОРФИНЫ ! ОНИ ВСЁ ЗАЖИВЛЯЮТ И ВОССТАНАВЛИВАЮТ. Сейчас их действие на организм активно изучается. Вот вроде и уже не конфликтуешь ни с кем, и всё остальное. А мозг то долбит сам факт расстройства хребта! Значит надо и к этому отношение поменять,смериться наверно. Угомонится. (но как если боль рвёт, и потом боишься чихнуть лишний раз). Думаю всё как Богу угодно. Но лечиться надо. Вообще,признаться в немощи многое переосмысливаешь и меняет в человеке.
Сейчас в основном делаю: ноги на диван, руками за голову,локти вместе (подородок фиксирую) и осторожно корпус вверх, поясница на полу, задержка на минуту. Перед этим подвздошную правую -самомассаж и растяжка и после. Чем больше активного (без одури) движения (работа,дом) тем легче. Прочитал,что главное обеспечить питание дискам,мышцам,связкам. Через пластины замыкательные уже не идёт (они к 30 цементируются), остаётся через мышцы, движение. Приток-отток. Ёще прочитал,что витафон (жужалка) ставишь прямо на позвонок и из кости стволовые клетки камазами начинают в диски залетать. Они их жрут и молодеют. Вот под такую мантру и жужание засыпаю в любое время суток, просыпаюсь...намана вроде.

Что поделать, есть люди с ограничениями и похлеще, не то что с нестабильностью. Каждому даётся свыше то,что ему полезно.


----------



## Пациент с грыжей (31 Май 2017)

Так через мышцы-это все равно же через замыкательные пластины, которые и после 30 далеко не у всех полностью склерозированы


----------



## Александр_100 (31 Май 2017)

Вредные привычки это плохо, если они есть. С ними согласен нужно бороться в первую очередь. Но гарантии что не заболеешь если нет этих привычек к сожалению нет. Я раньше думал, что раз у меня нет привычек вредных и никогда не было на 99,9%, то я буду здоров. Но все оказалось не так.
И еще я бы к привычкам вредным добавил - лишний вес, опять же у кого он есть.


----------



## VVV (31 Май 2017)

Самая вредная привычка это суетится, нервничать и планировать на долгую перспективуи жить этой надеждой. Жить надо как монахи будийские, как особые индусы, которые карму свою закончили, на "С"как то их зовут, как дивеевские блаженные Пелагея, Просковья, Мария, как великий Серафим  Саровский.День прожил, и слава Богу.
@Пациент с грыжей,  не думаю пластинам кирдык сразу приходит, от того и хондра. Усыхание "сальников" в ходовке. И чего они не полиуритановые, жёлтые!

@Доктор Ступин, 
Фёдор Петрович, добрых вечеров.
Приходилось ли Вам по роду службы сталкиваться с изменениями в позвоночнике у летчиков, которым приходилось катапультироваться. Наверное раз вылетел и грыжи по всем отделам?


----------



## Serg33 (31 Май 2017)

VASLEVZ дегенеративно-дистрофический написал(а):


> Самая вредная привычка это суетится, нервничать и планировать на долгую перспективуи жить этой надеждой. Жить надо как монахи будийские, как особые индусы, которые карму свою закончили, на "С"как то их зовут, как дивеевские блаженные Пелагея, Просковья, Мария, как великий Серафим  Саровский.День прожил, и слава Богу.


Не жить надо сегоднешним днем т.е. получать удовольствие от жизни здесь и сейчас а не терпеть и ждать когда наступит далекое завтра и тогда заживем.

Нравится мне автор топика за жизнелюбие и интерес к жизни так и должно быть этт главное, а болячки постепенно уйдут на 2 план, главное побольше интереса к жизни!


----------



## Пациент с грыжей (31 Май 2017)

@VASLEVZ дегенеративно-дистрофический, если с замыкательными пластинами явные проблемы, то на мрт это определяется, что есть далеко не у всех, кому за 30. Понятное дело, что не как у молодого, но не у всех все склерозируется полностью.
Наверное этим в частности также определяется разная скорость восстановления у всех


----------



## Александр_100 (31 Май 2017)

@VASLEVZ дегенеративно-дистрофический, Это называется "Жить Здесь и Сейчас"!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Июн 2017)

VASLEVZ дегенеративно-дистрофический написал(а):


> Фёдор Петрович, добрых вечеров.
> Приходилось ли Вам по роду службы сталкиваться с изменениями в позвоночнике у летчиков, которым приходилось катапультироваться. Наверное раз вылетел и грыжи по всем отделам?


Перелом 1-2 позвонков.


----------



## VVV (1 Июн 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, 
 Не слабо...Значит машину не покинул -герой посмертно, а покинул на пенсию ...если не по инвалидности. Тяжёлый труд у мужиков.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Июн 2017)

Не 100%, конечно перелом. Тут главное правильно выпрямить спину.
Не покидают. Летают.
Восстанавливаем!
Начальник отделения традиционных методов лечения-заместитель начальника Центра реабилитации лётного состава 7 Центрального военного Научно-исследовательского госпиталя.

Много Букв, а написал с удовольствием.
Только отметили 75 лет госпиталю!


----------



## VVV (1 Июн 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, 
и прям просто выпрямили и диски в порядке и мышцы не перекосило и летают и ничего не болит? ,Понятно, военная тайна, в оборонке небось давно уже позвонок восстановить  просто как занозу вытащить....а мы блин ,население , ещё в средневековье.
Наши поздравления госпиталю! Наверно важность сохранения квалифицированного персонала поняли только к 42 году. Чай не на фанерных уже с фрицем подались.


----------



## VVV (1 Июн 2017)

А..наверно правельно выпрямить спину перед выстрелом с кабины? Всеравно жуть...20 дж на 1 у "Ж".


----------



## VVV (1 Июн 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, 
вообще военным медикам особый респект. Бывал у брата в Томской военно-медицинской аккадемии в 95 году. Серьёзно готовили. В 95 они и выпускались и кого куда. Кавказ, Таджикистан, Дальний Восток.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Июн 2017)

VASLEVZ дегенеративно-дистрофический написал(а):


> А..наверно правельно выпрямить спину перед выстрелом с кабины? Всеравно жуть...20 дж на 1 у "Ж".


Именно так. Если спина согнута вперёд, то считай сломал.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Июн 2017)

VASLEVZ дегенеративно-дистрофический написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин,
> и прям просто выпрямили и диски в порядке и мышцы не перекосило и летают и ничего не болит? ,Понятно, военная тайна, в оборонке небось давно уже позвонок восстановить  просто как занозу вытащить....а мы блин ,население , ещё в средневековье.
> Наши поздравления госпиталю! Наверно важность сохранения квалифицированного персонала поняли только к 42 году. Чай не на фанерных уже с фрицем подались.


Позвонки какие есть после перелома, такие и останутся, а физические возможности восстанавливаем. У них есть желание и есть крепкая психика. Значит все получиться.


----------



## VVV (1 Июн 2017)

@Доктор Ступин,
ДА ЛЕТУНЫ ОСОБЫЕ ЛЮДИ. ЕСТЬ С КОГО БРАТЬ ПРИМЕР. ДА И НАМ ДЕВАТЬСЯ НЕКУДА, РАБОТА НЕ СПРАШИВАЕТ МОЖНО ИЛИ НЕЛЬЗЯ. НАДО. ПОЗАВЧЕРА  ЗАПОЛНЯЛИ РЕСИВЕР УГЛЕКИСЛОТЫ, запас должен быть всегда, водород тушить, вытеснять. Поиграли с балонами, вот кубатурю, как там мой листёз и рассасаная грыжина себя поведут.


----------



## Александр_100 (1 Июн 2017)

Да! Эти баллончики явно не полезны для листеза.


----------



## VVV (1 Июн 2017)

@Александр_100, хорошо,что я ещё не здесь работаю (китайский нелегальный сталеварный)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Июн 2017)

Ого! Хоть в корсете?


----------



## Александр_100 (1 Июн 2017)

@VASLEVZ дегенеративно-дистрофический, Да! Веселая у вас там работа. У Китайцев особенно. Вообще если бы еще пару позвоночников иметь без пробега по РФ в запасе, то можно на любую работу ! У нас область такая, что вокруг шахты, заводы и т. п. Я правда на заводе ни разу не работал, но я был на всех этих производствах и представляю какая там работа ломовая.


----------



## VVV (2 Июн 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, да корсет натянул. Не хуже не лучше. Прежнее нытьё в копчике слева, и ощущения лёгкого жения в ноге, может от упражнений, 70 раз на носок на одной ноге поднимаюсьна постаменте, и носки поднимаю на пятки встаю 120 раз. Думаю если током шарахнуть, пятка -земля, задница-фаза 380 в, то хвост конский и седалищный проводимость увеличат, и удельное сопротивление уменьшиться... Только вот токи Фуко всё портят. 
Блин такое ощещение что прям под кожей в копце зудит! При хотьбе нармально вроде всё.

Сегодня после смены парились в бане берёзой молодой, лежал на полке, грел, расслаблял до одури. Люблю забалдеть от перегрева, потом на стол плашмя бац и в небе. В неге с умилением слушал рассказ мастера с Комсомольска на Амуре (они нам 2 турбине ремонт дают), как его как то скрутило со спиной и на долго, а тёща ему жахнула дипроспана и контрольный через 5 дней опять жахнула тьфу ×3 намана всё! Вот так у нас лечатся на востоке, спирт, дипроспан, акулий и собачий жир и опять пахать!
Думаю мож тоже как у Тургенева "медведю дать помять" или утренняя моча молодого поросёнка, испуганного накануне полугодовалым бешеным быком, с левым яйцом чёрного цвета (компресс). Не ну правда, соберите фальклор глубинки о лечении "СОРВАНОЙ" спины, это так мило и радостно!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Июн 2017)

... Да корсет натянул. Не хуже не лучше...
Так корсет для предупреждения новых обострений в момент нагрузки нужен.

... Прежнее нытьё в копчике слева, и ощущения лёгкого жения в ноге, может от упражнений, 70 раз на носок на одной ноге поднимаюсьна постаменте, и носки поднимаю на пятки встаю 120 раз. Думаю если током шарахнуть, пятка -земля, задница-фаза 380 в, то хвост конский и седалищный проводимость увеличат, и удельное сопротивление уменьшиться... Только вот токи Фуко всё портят.
Блин такое ощещение что прям под кожей в копце зудит! При хотьбе нармально вроде всё...
То есть слабости нет.

... Сегодня после смены парились в бане берёзой молодой, лежал на полке, грел, расслаблял до одури. Люблю забалдеть от перегрева, потом на стол плашмя бац и в небе. В неге с умилением слушал рассказ мастера с Комсомольска на Амуре (они нам 2 турбине ремонт дают), как его как то скрутило со спиной и на долго, а тёща ему жахнула дипроспана и контрольный через 5 дней опять жахнула тьфу ×3 намана всё! Вот так у нас лечатся на востоке, спирт, дипроспан, акулий и собачий жир и опять пахать!
Думаю мож тоже как у Тургенева "медведю дать помять" или утренняя моча молодого поросёнка, испуганного накануне полугодовалым бешеным быком, с левым яйцом чёрного цвета (компресс). Не ну правда, соберите фальклор глубинки о лечении "СОРВАНОЙ" спины, это так мило и радостно!...
... Это так мило и радостно...
Это горько и страшно!


----------



## VVV (3 Июн 2017)

@Доктор Ступин,
Да конечно страшно! Окраина. Терпят, ходят по врачам, всё по шаблону. Когда прижмёт до параличей, разбивают банку с кровно нажитыми и на большую землю, шурупится, стругаться, зашиваться... Потом опять терпеть.
" Кроме листеза там и спондилоартроз.
Не мышцы закреплять, а правильный стереотип поведения формировать и тренировать мышцы обеспечивающие такой стереотип." Повторяю Ваши слова, когда уже совсем достанет нытьё и какое-то чувство в ноге, когда бывало раньше по младости на тренировках с растяжками переусердствуешь.
Трёт ведать какой нибудь остеофит или нарост на суставе об нерв. Или чего там ещё, А ШУТ ЕГО ЗНАЕТ! 
Переклинит - пойду вскрываться! Интересно листёз у меня матёрый?
*Описание - Лордоз сглажен, сколиоз и ротация тел вправо, снижена высота L5S1. Смещение тела L5 r к переди на 0.6 мм. Дефект в межсуставной дуге L5S1. Небольшие краевые остеофиты по передней поверхности тел. Деструктивных изменений не определяется. При сгибании смещение тела L5 к переди на 0,76 см, при разгибании на 0,64 см.*
Врач форума Черепанов Евгений Аркадьевич сказал как-то "Да две у вас дуги дефектные, не надо заморачиваться. КТ покажет лучше, только зачем это нужно? Что изменит? Операцию сейчас делать не нужно. Упражнения на укрепление мышчного корсета. Спондилолистез развивается в подростковом возрасте чаще всего и если до сих по вы ничего не сорвали все себе там, то маловероятно, что это произойдет. 
Я дал субъективную оценку, рассмотрев рентгенограммы. Можно измерить, но вы лезете в дебри. Плюс имейте в виду, что измерения по рентгенограммам характеризуются достаточно большой погрешностью."
Вот и хожу сам себе радуюсь "если до сих по вы ничего не сорвали все себе там, то маловероятно, что это произойдет".


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Июн 2017)

Так прав, доктор Черепанов. Подписываюсь под его словами.
И дебри не только в себе ищите, но в окружающем.
Не так все плохо и в медицине вокруг.

Кстати сегодня пациентка была с такой ситуацией, 65 лет. Пришла с болью в ноге, ей на снимке увидели листе и давай предлагать оперировать спину, а причина боли в артрозе тазобедренного сустава. Сустав под замену пройдёт, а спину можно не трогать, прикипело уже.


----------



## AIR (3 Июн 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Сустав под замену пройдёт,


А может позанимаетесь с суставом и менять не понадобится? все-таки это не шаровую опору заменить...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Июн 2017)

AIR написал(а):


> А может позанимаетесь с суставом и менять не понадобится? все-таки это не шаровую опору заменить...


При анкилозе и укорочении на 3 см?
Деньги на ветер!
И хотя этот ветер будет деньги задувать и в мой карман, я против.
Каюк шаровой, машина уже не ездит.
Она уже инвалид, с трудом передвигается на канадке. Операция либо сделает лучше, либо останется на канадке, но без боли.
Конечно есть и другие варианты. Во Франции. На каждые 200000 наркозов - 1 смерть по неясным причинам, но тут уж Богу решать.
В маршрутке частота смерти выше, чем на операции.


----------



## AIR (3 Июн 2017)

Ну я так... Как предположение...


----------



## Весёлый (3 Июн 2017)

@VASLEVZ дегенеративно-дистрофический, стеноз позвоночного канала есть, компрессия корешков есть? Если нет - смысл делать операцию.
У Вас сколиоз, ротация, листез L5 0,6 мм. Ситуация схожая с моей.
Ну закрутят Вам сегмент.
А потом будет то, что увидел у меня Андрей Иосифович. И чего делать будете?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Июн 2017)

Alexlog187 написал(а):


> @VASLEVZ дегенеративно-дистрофический, стеноз позвоночного канала есть, компрессия корешков есть? Если нет - смысл делать операцию.
> У Вас сколиоз, ротация, листез L5 0,6 мм. Ситуация схожая с моей.
> Ну закрутят Вам сегмент.
> А потом будет то, что увидел у меня Андрей Иосифович. И чего делать будете?


То есть все по показаниям, а не по снимкам!
Так об этом весь форум!


----------



## VVV (4 Июн 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, @AIR, @Alexlog187, 
Спасибо Всем за внимание к моей теме. Сейчас моему телу 42 зимы, когда отмечу 65-ю, поеду в стольный град с коньяком с Вами Всеми праздновать полное сращение позвонков.
Живём по показаниям и симптоматике! Сегодня ночью заныл крестец (справа больше), походил чуть, заснул. 
Думаю если на одной ноге приседаю и встаю (ручки вперёд), то пока с нервами нормально всё? Как думаете?
Всем здоровья и исцеления! С Великой Троицей!

@Alexlog187,
"Определяется широкая задняя протрузия L3 L4, около 3,5 мм, сдавливающая переднюю стенку дурального мешка, и нервные корешки с обеих сторон" - это компрессия?


----------



## Весёлый (4 Июн 2017)

Протрузия *3,5 мм L3-L4. *При таком размере корешковая компрессия? Поясница болит? Прострелы есть?


----------



## AIR (4 Июн 2017)

VASLEVZ дегенеративно-дистрофический написал(а):


> Спасибо Всем за внимание к моей теме. Сейчас моему телу 42 зимы, когда отмечу 65-ю, поеду в стольный град с коньяком с Вами Всеми праздновать полное сращение позвонков.


Очень рад за всех участников будущего пиршества! Правда я то уж вряд ли дотяну до этого знаменательного события.. Но все равно хорошо!


----------



## Тигги (4 Июн 2017)

AIR написал(а):


> Очень рад за всех участников будущего пиршества! Правда я то уж вряд ли дотяну до этого знаменательного события..


Андрей Иосифович, мы еще Вас со 100 летием поздравлять будем.


----------



## VVV (4 Июн 2017)

@Alexlog187,
Ноит, ноит крестец. В ноге как будто перетренировал. Но ноит не всегда. Иду например, не ноит. Так делами делаю - не ноит особо. Прочитал Александр Вашу тему, там действительно Вам было невыносимо. Как вы думаете, могли ли повлиять на ухудшение состояния манипуляции ман. Терапевта? Думаю, что листёз лучше те тянуть не вертеть. Пусть себе фиброзом обрастает как у той бабушки о 65 лет. 
Да вобщем, что гадать. Беречься, корсет, легкая статика на тонус мышц пресса и боковых. А там увидим.


----------



## VVV (4 Июн 2017)

@AIR, 
Долгие лета!


----------



## VVV (4 Июн 2017)

Написал в клинику Ершалаима  Медицинский центр Шаарей Цедек , там ответили:
"Здравствуйте!
Доктор Вайнстон посмотрел Ваши снимки и сказал, что Вам требуется операция на позвоночнике с фиксацией позвонков (FUSION)
Всего хорошего,
Юлия"
Во как. Чемоданы собирать?...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Июн 2017)

VASLEVZ дегенеративно-дистрофический написал(а):


> Написал в клинику Ершалаима  Медицинский центр Шаарей Цедек , там ответили:
> "Здравствуйте!
> Доктор Вайнстон посмотрел Ваши снимки и сказал, что Вам требуется операция на позвоночнике с фиксацией позвонков (FUSION)
> Всего хорошего,
> ...


Доктора Попова там уже нет!
Но и сейчас, вполне могут и вернуть домой после осмотра на месте.
У моих пациентов два раза такое было. Сказали рано.
Правда при Докторе Попове.


----------



## VVV (4 Июн 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, 
Да в первом сообщении мне написали, что доктора Попова нет. Да какой уж там Ершалаим, Фёдор Петрович! Тут из одной ипотеки вылезли, во вторую залезли, родителей стариков с севера привезли. 
Буду ждать полного спондилодеза! 
Что-то наобум в инете нашёл - 
_"Любой винт в губчатой кости разболтается через некоторое время. Основа спондилодеза - костный блок (надежнее, когда между телами позвонков). Диск резецируется (частично или полностью, подготавливаются тела позвонков, вставляется или кость или имплантант. Что лучше - вопрос риторический, однако современные технологии (имплантанты и т. д.) позволяют добиться блока практически в 100% случаев. Транспедикулярная фиксация - ДОПОЛНИТЕЛЬНАЯ! Пока блок формируется."_
В заключении обидно одно! Ведь до февральского неудачного рывка даже ни единой мысли не было о пояснице, но поднимал тяжёлое с ремнём штангиста, а в ту смену и пояс висел не затянутый. Думаю ну что там пластмассовый бак (чуть больше как на кулер) из шкафа пароувлажнителя выдернуть... А там вода оставалась литров 10-13, вот я дурень, ремень не затянул, на вытянутых руках и бац!.. Ощущение как потянул, подорвал, а сейчас то ззуд, то нытьё в крестце, в ступне ощущение-как вроде потянуть охота постоянно. Консервативное лечение прошёл, теперь наблюдаюсь у доктора "TIME", бесплатно. Думаю начать острожно плавать. Делаю осторожно Вашу гимнастику, помогает. Отпускает. Спасибо.


----------



## Весёлый (4 Июн 2017)

@VASLEVZ дегенеративно-дистрофический, короче так:
1. Если можете терпеть и заниматься - вперед.
2. Хочется попробовать "поиграть в русскую рулетку" - вперед на операцию.
3. "А какие гарантии, что вот после операции я восстановлюсь и не будет болеть?" - *НЕТ ГАРАНТИЙ.*
4. Если уберут диск, установят кейдж (а при установке кейджа могут рассечь дужку для доступа), скрутят конструкцией сегмент - *КОНСТРУКЦИЮ НЕ СНИМУТ*, будете ходить потом всю жизнь с инородным телом в позвоночнике.
Думайте сами. Я Вам написал не "из воздуха". Мой личный опыт и общение с перенесшими операцию, людьми.
Цитата Генова Павла Геннадьевича (НИИ Склифосовского, Служба Лечения Боли):
*"Статистика по операциям на позвоночник - 60 % положительно на 40% отрицательно. Повторная операция на позвоночник - 40% положительно на 60% отрицательно."*


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Июн 2017)

VASLEVZ дегенеративно-дистрофический написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин,
> ...
> В заключении обидно одно! Ведь до февральского неудачного рывка даже ни единой мысли не было о пояснице, но поднимал тяжёлое с ремнём штангиста, а в ту смену и пояс висел не затянутый. Думаю ну что там пластмассовый бак (чуть больше как на кулер) из шкафа пароувлажнителя выдернуть... А там вода оставалась литров 10-13, вот я дурень, ремень не затянул, на вытянутых руках и бац!.. Ощущение как потянул, подорвал, а сейчас то ззуд, то нытьё в крестце, в ступне ощущение-как вроде потянуть охота постоянно. Консервативное лечение прошёл, теперь наблюдаюсь у доктора "TIME", бесплатно. Думаю начать острожно плавать. Делаю осторожно Вашу гимнастику, помогает. Отпускает. Спасибо.


Все в жизни от неосторожности.
От боли в спине, до детей!


----------



## VVV (4 Июн 2017)

@Alexlog187, 
Спасибо, Александр. С металлом в спине мне трудно будет за крабами, осьминогам и ежами нырять, лишний вес. Будем беречься и бороться! От души Вам желаю радости безболия! Это такой КАЙФ!!! Знаю. Поделал гимнастику на статику. Кросы напалил, афганку и углубился чуть в лес. Холодрыга блин, но солнце (садится алое). А в вскр было +20. Полазил по распадкам, медведь ещё не спустился, ведать на перевале молодой лапух жрёт, пришёл - тишина, истома, не ноит не плачет. Уже глазья смыкаются... Адьёс. Всё будет хорошо, Бог управит.


----------



## Весёлый (4 Июн 2017)

@VASLEVZ дегенеративно-дистрофический, вот я про это и говорю. Природа (ЦНС), пересеченная местность (динамика), гимнастика (статика). И баиньки. Режим? Да, режим.
Слабости, прострелов и онемения в ногах нет, поясница не болит.
Вперед и с песней.
Все будет "чики-пуки". Пусть весь мир подождет, пока мы выздоравливаем


----------



## Александр_100 (4 Июн 2017)

_@VASLEVZ дегенеративно-дистрофический, Думаю начать острожно плавать_

Лучше не надо плавать! Только хуже будит. Я проверил на себе. Только больше разболтаете позвонки!
Я тоже присоединяюсь к мнению, что операцию делать не надо! Скорее всего хуже будит только. Операция обычно помогает тем у кого просто грыжа и все. А когда там и ротация и нестабильность, то явно дальше пойдет разрушаться все это.


----------



## VVV (5 Июн 2017)

@Александр_100, не я плаваю как камбала, чуть прошёл, подождал, кого увидел, зацепил, дальше пополз над камнями, как дэльфин сигал в пршлом году... Но и спина вообще отсутствовала в мозге, ни болей, не нытья. Да я ине люблю я носится по воде, в кайф кино подводное разглядывать в лагунах да бухтах, кто кого и как.. И за что.

@Александр_100, также непонимаю ни джиперов, ни снегоходистов, ни водобайкеров, гоняют ничего вокруг не видят, там же под каждой травинкой-космос!


----------



## Александр_100 (5 Июн 2017)

@VASLEVZ дегенеративно-дистрофический, Главное, чтобы не хуже было после плаванья. Хорошо если помогает. Все индивидуально на самом деле. Мне наоборот только вред приносит. Сколько не пробовал все без полезно. Нестабильность разбалтывается и сразу обострение. Да и вообще я даже мыться перестал любить. Проблема в том, что когда намочишь тело, то мышцы с начало размокают и вроде даже как по лучше становится, но потом когда высыхаешь они сжимаются и становятся такие не хорошие, тоже обострение сразу практически.
Вообще я сейчас настолько чувствую свое тело и свои ткани, раньше 30 лет жил и не замечал этого. А сейчас даже в течении дня может меняться степень пластичности или жесткости тканей. Я вот посидел за компом 2 часа жесткость одна, потом проехал на велосипеде 10 км жесткость другая, а если пройти пешком 10 км то по другому. А от температуры и влажности тоже зависит сильно. Зимой вообще плохо, противное тело такое, ткани сухие, чувствуешь себе хуже.


----------



## VVV (6 Июн 2017)

@Александр_100, у меня есть предположение, что нам гиперчувственным необходимы экстримальные условия, чтобы тело встрехнулось и перестало замечать каждый чих. Вчера пошёл косить траву,

Что будет то будет


----------



## Vikalene (6 Июн 2017)

@VASLEVZ дегенеративно-дистрофический, ничего не будет)) Сама езжу в лес лечиться)) И, главное, в лесу забываю что надо хромать, что болят ноги)) плохо что не на долго (В выходные ездили собирали травы лечебные на чай)) и наклонялась и ходила, только устала очень быстро ((Масса положительных эмоций, эндорфинов вагон))


----------



## VVV (6 Июн 2017)

@Vikalene, @Александр_100, @Alexlog187,
ПРаввильна! Ходим по леску, грибочки собираем, и ждём полный СПОНДИЛОДЕЗ! И когда НЕРВЫ НАЙДУТ СЕБЕ ВЫХОДы И НИЧЕГО НЕ БОЛИТ!






(6 минута ролика)


----------



## Александр_100 (7 Июн 2017)

@Vikalene, Такая же ситуация. Приезжаю на дачу и почти выздоравливаю. Тяжести конечно не таскаю, огород не сажаю, но много чего другого делаю. В пятницу уехал с начало было плоховато, к воскресенью уже и почти забыл про ноги и спину. А если и вспоминается, то сразу пчелами обколол и проходит.
Природа лечит лучше всех. У меня ощущение, что если я туда уеду на 3 мес, то приеду полностью здоровым. Правда как-бы это проверить не знаю. Работать надо. Тут месяц невозможно отдохнуть.
Природа дает энергию! Она излечивает любые болезни мне кажется. Особенно если там и пчелок ставить, и травку собирать.

@VASLEVZ дегенеративно-дистрофический, Долго ждать пока срастется! Может жизнь раньше закончиться.


----------



## Тигги (7 Июн 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Долго ждать пока срастется! Может жизнь раньше закончиться.


@Александр_100, подождем... Пока весь позвоночник срастется. Будем жить долго и счастливо.))


----------



## Александр_100 (7 Июн 2017)

Тигги написал(а):


> @Александр_100, подождем... Пока весь позвоночник срастется. Будем жить долго и счастливо.))


Сомневаюсь! Я вот смотрю на свой МРТ у меня не так все плохо как там у пациентки на видео выше. Я думаю может все таки восстановить движения в позвоночнике постараться.


----------



## VVV (8 Июн 2017)

@Александр_100, не надо ничо восстанавливать! Какая подвижность! Чем меньше суставы труться, и связки расстягиваются тем лучше. Артроз не отменяли. А он и будет на нервы давить. Зарастать надо! Деревенеть. Ну если есть функциоональные искревления, то с мышцами работать. Если бы та бабушка продолжала ломаться, то её артроз напрочь всё передавил. Только лёкгие потягивания, и СТАТИКА!


----------



## Тигги (8 Июн 2017)

VASLEVZ дегенеративно-дистрофический написал(а):


> Если бы та бабушка продолжала ломаться, то её артроз напрочь всё передавил. Только лёкгие потягивания, и СТАТИКА!


 Вот эта бабушка с Вами бы не согласилась.

 

@VASLEVZ дегенеративно-дистрофический, деревенеть больно! Не хочется зарастать. Я решила заниматься йогой и будь, что будет! Каждый день занимаюсь, потихоньку и с осторожностью, пока только йога для начинающих у меня, халасану не делаю. И знаете, скованность уходит, постепенно, но все-таки уходит (тьфу! Тьфу! Тьфу! Чтоб не сглазить). По совету@Александр_100, думаю, а может стоит смотаться с мешком в лес... За пчелами... Боюсь тока из пакета разлетятся по всей квартире и лови их потом...


----------



## VVV (8 Июн 2017)

@Тигги, 
Если нет нестабильности, то почему бы и не индейские пляски... Тока осторожно.

@Тигги, 
А почему бабушку в разогнутом состоянии не показали?! Или так и унесли?


----------



## Тигги (8 Июн 2017)

VASLEVZ дегенеративно-дистрофический написал(а):


> А почему бабушку в разогнутом состоянии не показали?! Или так и унесли?


Та неее, надеюсь, она сама умеет разгибаться...


----------



## Тигги (8 Июн 2017)

@VASLEVZ дегенеративно-дистрофический, Василий, она вперед нас с Вами стометровку пробежит. Еще 100 лет проживет. 
Вы правы, надо двигаться! В одном месте срастется, а выше может нестабильность пойти как в видео пост 108. Если мышцы слабые или их нет как у женщины на видео, надо работать над этим, как-то правильно работать с мышцами и не только с ними... Вероятно, методом проб и ошибок... Искать свое.


----------



## VVV (8 Июн 2017)

@Тигги, она не бабушка Волочковой?
Моя бабушка после смерти родителей в голод 32 года в Казани в 8 лет вёдра 10 л таскала по этажам, бельё стирала, всю жизнь спиной мучилась, вполне вероятен спонделолистёз мой наследственный.


----------



## Тигги (8 Июн 2017)

VASLEVZ дегенеративно-дистрофический написал(а):


> @Тигги, она не бабушка Волочковой?


 Бабуля просто класс! Лишнее напоминание о том, что еще не вечер и нам еще не поздно поскрипеть суставами...


VASLEVZ дегенеративно-дистрофический написал(а):


> вполне вероятен спонделолистёз мой наследственный


@VASLEVZ дегенеративно-дистрофический, скорей всего так. В таком случае Ваш организм адаптировался к этому состоянию с юности.


----------



## Тигги (8 Июн 2017)

VASLEVZ дегенеративно-дистрофический написал(а):


> Моя бабушка после смерти родителей в голод 32 года в Казани в 8 лет вёдра 10 л таскала по этажам, бельё стирала, всю жизнь спиной мучилась


Моя бабуля прожила 89 лет, вырастила одна 7 детей, дед в войну погиб. Тяжело ей было, работала много, выжили. Бабуля до последнего не хотела переезжать в квартиру и с огорода было не выгнать. Сколько кому отмерено, тот столько и проживёт... Не больше и не меньше... Кому что на роду написано, то и будет, ни кому и ни куда не деться... При всём желании... Имхо


----------



## ~Наталья~ (8 Июн 2017)

Тигги написал(а):


> Вот эта бабушка с Вами бы не согласилась.


Эта гибкая мадам просто супер!


----------



## VVV (9 Июн 2017)

@Тигги,
Правильно. К жизни надо относиться наверное как к пребыванию на вокзале в чужом городе, где нет графика движения поездов. Хочется конечно и остаться в красивом городе, но поезд всё равно придёт и выгонят. Зачастую на вокзале очень холодно,... И очень больно, люд лихой встречается, но больше света и радости, с которыми не охота расставаться. НО РАССТАВАНИЕ НЕИЗБЕЖНО. Остаётся одно, сделать как можно больше добрых дел, и чтоб перед собой за сопли не было стыдно, чтобы ехать в поезде и добром вспоминать.
Да, каждому своё, но так хочется чтобы поболело и перестало... У Всех, кто болен! Длительная Боль - это особое состояние сознания. Это также чуждо, неприемлемо и непонятно для человека как смерть. Когда не болело и не парило, что думается когда смотришь на серые лица болящих... Ну так... Факт есть факт, жалко человека, но не понимаешь что это другая вселенная, другое измерение. И понять неболящему это невозможно. Что делать? МЕНЯТЬ СОЗНАНИЕ! Как? (не сойти с ума и не стать исчадием грусти для близких). Ничего не действует за всю историю человечества как смирение с болью (но не окончание борьбы), признание что тебе дана эта боль Тем, кто всегда рядом с тобой, которому ты дорог больше чем кому либо на земле, который знает, что ты выдержишь, и что это тебе нужно (непостижимо никем- зачем).
Я хочу, чтобы все выздоровели! Всё будет хорошо!


----------



## Весёлый (9 Июн 2017)

@VASLEVZ дегенеративно-дистрофический, сказано фундаментально.
Добавлю только три тезиса:
1. Без испытания нет вразумления.
2. Милосердие и сочувствие к другим людям - путь к смирению.
3. Смирение и терпение дают силы для борьбы.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Июн 2017)

@Alexlog187, так это уже в монастырь! Вериги и молитва!


----------



## VVV (9 Июн 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, 
Монастырь, тюрьма, армия, психбольница, просто жизнь в миру... Абсолютно всё одинаково. Открыл утром глаза-так, надо этот день как то прожить. Аватаров нет, кругом банальная реальность.
@Alexlog187, 
А тезисы -вечные и обычные, просто естественные законы нормальной человеческой природы.


----------



## Весёлый (9 Июн 2017)

@VASLEVZ дегенеративно-дистрофический, я бы добавил - духовной человеческой природы.


----------



## VVV (9 Июн 2017)

@Alexlog187, 
Конечно же духовной, разве есть другая? Тело это часть духа. Пока (в этой жизни) как эпителий на коже, появилось-истлело.
Спокойной ночи, Московия! У нас над перевалом луна висит, аж гипноз блин! Сплю с открытым окном, лиса заколебала за рекой тявчет, вальдшнепы пикируют, и кот ещё мой зараза опять к соседям пошёл отношения выяснять. Всю зиму его личил от побоев, оклемался и опять в прайд.
БЫТЬ ДОБРУ.

О! Вспомнил! Книга есть "Юконский ворон", про русских покорителей Аляски и Калифорнии. Там индейцы радовались боли как празднику, даже смеялись... Садомазо? Да вроде нет, просто великие воины и охотники.


----------



## Александр_100 (9 Июн 2017)

@VASLEVZ дегенеративно-дистрофический, Тут я с вами не согласен по поводу зарастания и одеревенения. Подвижность нужно восстанавливать только в разумных приделах и с умом.
Я тут хожу к одному человеку, который с мышечными техниками умеет работать, так он мне много чего объяснил. Оказывается огромное количество болезней можно лечить руками. Причем это и проблемы с органами и проблемы с позвоночником, суставами. Наша медицина все таблетки выписывает, а это не правильно. Надо руками работать больше, а специалистов нет практически.
Вы знаете, что артроз коленного сустава лечится руками? В большинстве случаев он возникает, потому, что мышцы на ногах укорачиваются, и при сгибании ног они начинают спрессовывать коленки, которые начинают избыточно тереться и сустав разрушается. Так нет чтобы начинать с мышцами работать, растягивать, массировать и т. п., врачи начинают вкалывать смазку в коленки. Вот пример. Пожилая женщина, еле ходила, потратила на смазку кучу денег, толку ноль оказалось. Пошла на массаж, после 10 сеансов работы с ногами стала гораздо бодрее ходить, ноги стали лучше выпрямляться. И про ортроз забыла почти. 
Также и с позвоночником. Нужно искать где зажато! Понятно, что там где листез там избыточная подвижность, значит подвижность в этих сегментах нужно постараться ограничить, но раз там листез, значит где-то рядом есть зона где позвонки не работаю - это факт. Значит нужно принимать меры, по мобилизации этой зоны. Листез в пояснице - значит нужно разрабатывать нижний грудной отдел, он плохо движется массажем и упражнениями и также разрабатывать мышцы ног и таза, там тоже все не лучшим образом.
Пример на себе. У меня при приседании на корточки в крайнем положении возникают боли в коленке с 2013г. Тогда я не знал в чем проблема, а сейчас нашел. Я нашел вокруг коленки точки или даже области которые в полном сгибании колена напрягаются и как бы сворачивают коленку, т. К. Там мышцы укорочены, есть триггерные точки, фактически уже узлы такие типа спаек. Что я делаю. Я разминаю эти спайки до синяков и боли руками. Растягиваю прямо эти места очень хорошо прорабатываю, еще дозу пчел туда можно зарядить. Результат после двух недель такой терапии своими руками по сути, я смог приседать почти без боли. Боль снизилась. Эти узлы растянулись немного. Понятно, что это все разорвать, все эти спайки очень тяжело, но немного улучшить реально. Самая большая глупость в том, что ты довел до таких спаек организм. Вывод какой за телом надо следить. Подвижность все суставов нужно контролировать ежедневно практически. Если что-то где-то спазм, сразу массаж и т. п. И тогда тело будит здоровое. А если там все засохнет, то мышцы сократятся и только хуже будит.
Секрет быть здоровым он просто на самом деле, мы просто ленимся заниматься собою. В день нужно тратить 2-3 часа для себя, для своего тела - растягивать его массировать и т. п. Нет времени? Ну значит болей, других вариантов нет. 
К сожалению изменения на костно-хрящевом уровне исправить почти не реально, но остановить процесс разрушения можно - работая с мышцами. Именно мышцы все разрушают в нашем теле. А нас никто нигде не учит с ними работать.
У меня если честно даже появилось желание освоить немного этот массаж более профессионально. Если научится делать его себе и еще кому-то, научиться работать с мышцами - это позволит лучше понять себя, понять почему ты болеешь. Нужно научиться чувствовать руками свое тело и тела других людей. Может это глупо конечно, но я понимаю. Что нужно преподавать всем в старших классах - учить людей работе с мышцами со своими и чужими, пускай они не будут массажистами профессионалами, но они просто будут знать и понимать где и почему возникают проблемы.

@Тигги, Все правильно йога поможет вам. Только есть один момент. Вы как любой начинающий делаете упражнения просто "в слепую". Это не совсем правильно. Попробуйте подойти к йоги более вдумчиво. т. е. нужно научиться ощущать свои мышцы, понимать их длину, понимать где они зажаты, где есть узлы на мышцах. Как это сделать. Перед выполнением упражнения на растяжку садитесь и начинаете разминать, разогревать саму мышцы, прощупывать ручками все искать болевые точки. К болевым точкам особое внимание. Болевые точки нужно доводить до боли, нужно разминать эти места до красноты на коже. После того, как мы руками подготовите мышцу, её можно растягивать, она и растягиваться будит лучше. При растяжке будит прямо ощущаться эта больная область - узел, триггер и т. п.
Раньше я просто разогревал тело аэробными нагрузками, а потом делал растяжку, что из этого выходило - полный винегрет если честно. При этом было много повреждений, лишних болей и т. п.
После того как я стал растягивать после подготовки мышцы, все поменяло, эффекта положительного стало больше. Там где не можете размять руками, применяем мячик.


----------



## Rodriges (9 Июн 2017)

VASLEVZ дегенеративно-дистрофический написал(а):


> ...
> О! Вспомнил! Книга есть "Юконский ворон", про русских покорителей Аляски и Калифорнии. Там индейцы радовались боли как празднику, даже смеялись... Садомазо? Да вроде нет, просто великие воины и охотники.



Я читал эту книгу


----------



## VVV (11 Июн 2017)

@Александр_100, Конечно подвижность никто не отменял. И про работу с мышцами согласен. Но основная проблема как делать правильно. И если делать изучая тело, то наверное можно весьма неслабо дров наколоть, не больший ли вред от инициатив, чем от спокойного жития и обычных бытовых и рабочих правильных движений. Массаж, разминание да - очень хорошо. Если у боксёра нет денег на своего маассажиста, то он заканчивает с большим спортом, ибо сказано ему - угробишься. По поводу школ.. Я думаю дедей своих и себя надо водить каждую неделю к массажисту проверенному и в бассейн. По многочисленным отзывам очень эффективен водный массаж, струйный. "вода с водой быстрее договорятся" чем пальцы с водой (телом). У нас на станции куча пож. Кранов, наверно начну под напором... (штк). 
Листёз. Очень всё смутно. Как подвижность нижнего грудного развивать? И как при этом не затронуть поясничный. От листёза вообще все врачи отмахиваются, я так понял. Типа ждите когда переклинет 100%. А там и в вашу сахарную пористую кость тела позвонка вгоним щурупы, и посмотрим с какого вы племени (60% успешных или 40 % терпил-героев). 
Посмотрите Лукьянова, про борьбу с тригерами до синяков, можно вообще полностью тригером стать. Аккуратно я думаю надо, мяхххка, по AIRовски. А лучше водный массаж. Батя мой (спина - всегда), после последнего обострения (бачонок с маслом с тепловоза падал, придержал на свою голову (спину) на вытянутых руках (коммунистическое воспитание о сохранении народного имущества, как в сущности и у меня, больше какой-то страх повредить оборудование, имущество... ДА ГОРИ ОНО ВСЁ АТОМНЫМ ВЗРЫВОМ!!! ЗДОРОВЬЕ ДОРОЖЕ, собственник этого добра ему уже позвонок не купит), так после *водного массажа* в санатории ожил, запел!.


----------



## Тигги (11 Июн 2017)

VASLEVZ дегенеративно-дистрофический написал(а):


> Посмотрите Лукьянова, про борьбу с тригерами до синяков, можно вообще полностью тригером стать.


Василий, я в прошлое лето "лечилась" у академика остеопатии мягкими методами. Мне было обещано, что после 8 сеансов "установки" таза в правильное положение и "воздействия" на твердую мозговую оболочку триггеры уйдут сами и навсегда!!! После 5 сеанса, ко мне пришло понимание, что навсегда уйдут от меня только накопленные детские деньги в карман к академику. УВТ для борьбы с триггером оказалось дешевле и эффективней в моем случае, чем 5 сеансов ощупывания академиком. Мои триггеры не поддаются поглаживаниям, к сожалению... В триггерах ли дело, вот вопрос... Как определить триггер этот?


----------



## ~Наталья~ (11 Июн 2017)

VASLEVZ дегенеративно-дистрофический написал(а):


> Посмотрите Лукьянова, про борьбу с тригерами до синяков, можно вообще полностью тригером стать.


Василий, Андрей Петрович работает отлично. Чтобы достать злополучный триггер в мышце, нужно реально забуриться, пройти много всяких слоёв человеческого организма. И синяки - это просто неизбежный факт, и все. Триггером от синяков никто ещё не стал) И не станет.
Но если подумать все же про синяки, то это - своего рода - аутогемотерапия.)
Я лично довольна этими синяками, как Брэд Питт в "Бойцовском клубе", вся в синяках, зато счастья - полные штаны.))


----------



## Terras (11 Июн 2017)

Тигги написал(а):


> Василий, я в прошлое лето "лечилась" у академика остеопатии мягкими методами. Мне было обещано, что после 8 сеансов "установки" таза в правильное положение и "воздействия" на твердую мозговую оболочку триггеры уйдут сами и навсегда!!! После 5 сеанса, ко мне пришло понимание, что навсегда уйдут от меня только накопленные детские деньги в карман к академику. ...


Класс. Я человек новый на форуме, мало пишущий но читающий))). Ощущения от от остеопата были примерно такие же, правда не академик, но егошний))) ученик. Полчаса разглагольствований, 15 поглаживаний, и 15 внушений как надо расслабляться. Я лежала с больной башкой и невралгией затылочного нерва, и с перекошенным (наверно) лицом и размышляла, вот если ему ща по голове настучать и шею выкрутить чтоб болели невыносимо, а потом сказать - ложитесь на спину и расслабляйтесь, интересно он сможет или нет?! Заранее прощу прощения у практикующих...


----------



## Serg33 (12 Июн 2017)

Larisa74 написал(а):


> Чтобы достать злополучный триггер в мышце, нужно реально забуриться, пройти много всяких слоёв человеческого организма. И синяки - это просто неизбежный факт, и все. Триггером от синяков никто ещё не стал) И не станет.
> Но если подумать все же про синяки, то это - своего рода - аутогемотерапия.)
> Я лично довольна этими синяками, как Брэд Питт в "Бойцовском клубе", вся в синяках, зато счастья - полные штаны.))


Триггеры шмиггеры, вы хоть сами понимаете что такое триггер? А то прямм ажж диву даешься как просто народ дурить, нажал на мышцу расслабил ее и сказал я вам триггер снял давайте бабки и ступайте с богом.
А толку то ноль, пока вы не приучите свое тело к правильным привычкам правильным движениям и действиям вы так и будите ходить баблом сорить по остеопатам и мануалам так как мышцы как спазмировали так и будут спазмировать.
Вы берите пример с животных у них врачей нет, и массаж им никто не делает, но они умеют чувствовать свое тело, чувствовать правильные движения, правильно потягиваться и растягиваться что бы мышцы и позвонки на место становились, и ужж поверьте не один остеопат не сможет вам помочь лучше вас самих так как никто ваше тело лучше вас не сможет чувствовать, а вот навредить легко.


----------



## Александр_100 (12 Июн 2017)

Фактически в конечном итоге вылечить себя все рано только сам сможешь или не сможешь. Лучше тебя твое тел никто не знает и не сможет понять. По этому тут и самомассаж и йога и пчелы, все помогут, если с умом это применять, по ощущениям. А массажист он просто должен подсказать где проблема провести сеансы, дать направление в каком двигаться и не больше того. Странно когда люди полагают, что сходил на массаж или мануал и их там вылечат. Могут только подсказать примерную дорогу и все.
@Terras, Хороший доктор тот кто смог пройти через туже болячку, что и пациент! А таких наверное крайне мало. Обычно это не академики, к ним ходить, только деньги переводить! Это скорее всего врачи- спортсмены. Вот я у себя в городе нашел именно такого. Сходил к нему на 4-ре сеансика. Он мне показал фактически проблемы. А решать все рано самому по сути.
@VASLEVZ дегенеративно-дистрофический, Как гнуть грудной не затрагивая поясницу? На 100% никак. Но акцент можно сделать упражнением кошечка, только делать его не на прямых руках, а на локтях. т. е. становитесь на локте, чтобы грудной ниже опустить и выгибаете, вдох, выдох, а еще вращение в такой бозе, скручивание - поднимаете то правую руку вверх, то левую и поворачиваете грудной отдел в скрутку. В этой позе максимально работает грудной и по минимум поясница. Причем чтобы прорабатывать разные позвонки грудного отдела можно немного подниматься. Подкладываете под руки книжки, постепенно грудной и чем выше поднимите, тем выше точка работы при выгибании и скручивании. Классическая кошечка когда полностью на руки встали - это работает самый нижний грудной и частично поясница, кошечка на локтях - это работа верхним грудным. А между этими положениями можно книжки класть и делать много уровней для проработки.
Водный массаж это здорово. Но надо осторожно. Т. К. После расслабления на мокрую придет сжатие на сухую. И тут можно схватить обострение просто не слабое. Процедура называется - "Душ Шарко". Вот только после него некоторые потом на утро не могли встать с кровати, т. К. Мышцы в такой спазм скрутили тело. Все индивидуально. Я по себе могу сказать, что мне вода идет только в том случаи если кровоснабжение хорошее. Я кровоснабжение пчелами стимулирую. Когда кровоснабжение не очень, то даже после обычной ванны может не слабо скрутить и с утра встаешь весь в спазмах. Хотя с вечера было так хорошо. Еще после этих водных массажей нужно обязательно спать лечь. т. е. если это куда-о придти, сделать, а потом еще домой ехать, то эффект скорее отрицательный бить, чем положительный. Т. К. Расслабленные на мокрую мышцы не любят даже малейшую нагрузку. т. е. это нужно в санаторий ехать.
@VASLEVZ дегенеративно-дистрофический, А что вы по поводу бани можете сказать? Это фактически тот же водный массаж, особенно если веничком как следует зарядить.


----------



## ~Наталья~ (12 Июн 2017)

Serg33 написал(а):


> позвонки на место становились


Они "не на месте" быть не могут. Если только в темном месте в темное время не встретиться с кем-то плохим и нехорошим.
А это крайняя редкость для простого обывателя.
Так что "позвонки НЕ на месте" - это вообще не факт, о котором следует рассуждать.


----------



## Terras (12 Июн 2017)

Животным просто изначально повезло больше чем прямоходящим людям, они в своём большинстве на четвереньках передвигаются, и гравитация и нагрузка распределены равномерно, ну насколько я могу судить))) есть отдельные товарищи в виде страусов например, но вы посмотрите на их соотношение- ноги/голова, нагрузки то на на плечи никакой))). Вобщем вывод один, либо в процессе эволюции надо уменьшать голову и наращивать ноги либо обратно- на четвереньки...


----------



## ~Наталья~ (12 Июн 2017)

Terras написал(а):


> Животным просто изначально повезло больше чем прямоходящим людям


)) Не думаю, что у тиранозавра рекса был остеохондроз, а он был прямоходячим))
И у пингвинов тоже его, наверное, нету.)) А у жирафов, которые тянутся за листочками на деревах, тоже вряд ли болит шея))
Так что, я уверена, что дело не в прямоходячести человека.)


----------



## Terras (12 Июн 2017)

Так может поэтому они вымерли, тиранозавры то!!)))


----------



## ~Наталья~ (12 Июн 2017)

Terras написал(а):


> либо в процессе эволюции надо уменьшать голову


Ну на счет головы - очень верно) 
Только не уменьшать её надо, а ума добавить, чтобы люди понимали, что излишняя статика агрессивно сказывается на организме.)


Terras написал(а):


> Так может поэтому они вымерли, тиранозавры то!!)))


))) Родилась новая теория о вымирании динозавров!
Ну пингвины-то живут и живут))


----------



## VVV (12 Июн 2017)

@Serg33, спазмы это от того что не работает кальциевый насос в клетках, туда он кальций идёт, сокращает мясо, а обрат не выходит, а насос ломают свободные радикалы. Вот чо я читал. Вот сидит бродяга без забот хлопот на коллекторе и не парится ни о семье ни о работе, чо есть почамкал, бояркой запил и в люлю, утрирую конечно. Но надо меньше париться. 
@Alexlog187, Почему в штатах разрешен ганж, как средство от хронических болей, у нас нет. Ведь реально помогает. Не наркомовские дозы конечно. Или мож заблуждаюс..
@Александр_100, премногоуважаемый уважаемый Александр, ценю Ваш неутомимый поиск! Спасибо за упражнения. Но как мне встать в позу кошечки, когда расцепляю запёкшуюся звезду 6 кв двигателя, или устанавливаю ПЗ на 110 кв линию? Как эту долбаную поясницу не задействовать. Запарил уже этот корсэт! Тут оказывается наши маслопупы свои грыжи и позвонки в ж.. Е (ихнее определение листёза) все мазью парацельс мажутся, и ненарадуются, ну и баня, горячий душ, стакан перед сном. А по младости бывало мешок цемента наперегонки забрасывали на 5 этаж.
Я думаю шарко это для зоровых и пьяных, но есть просто в ванне лежишь и тебя добрая женщина спец шланком с напором в очка 3 по телу елозит, а баня это надо! Я в своей наваливаю лапника пихтового на полку и бац туда, чуть поддаю,... И нет меня уже в этом измерении. Как то с татарами на севере парились, у них в обезаловку ломать и тянуть друг друга, орут, пыхтят, маслы друг другу выкручивают, нац. Баня такая, да я и сам из них почти, тож это любил
.@Тигги, непрестанно думаю о УВТ, но пока чот не соберусь, косарь сеанс стоит. Плечо лечил, помогло.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Июн 2017)

Larisa74 написал(а):


> )) Не думаю, что у тиранозавра рекса был остеохондроз, а он был прямоходячим))
> И у пингвинов тоже его, наверное, нету.)) А у жирафов, которые тянутся за листочками на деревах, тоже вряд ли болит шея))
> Так что, я уверена, что дело не в прямоходячести человека.)


Есть остеохондроз есть у всех зверей и грыжи так же.
Просто у человека чаще и виднее!


----------



## VVV (12 Июн 2017)

@Larisa74, увы, мне до Андрея Петровича далеко!
@Serg33, мой кашак погнался прошлой осенью за таксой, а там две лайки курили, ну и наваляли ему, до весны только жрал и спал, и я его рыбьим жиром и витаминами лечил, да в зелёнке купал, ни разу не застал его за ЛФК, так иногда только видел как грушевидку он тянул, задействовав все поражённые сигменты, но даже кошечку не делал.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Есть остеохондроз есть у всех зверей и грыжи так же.
> Просто у человека чаще и виднее!


На контрольное мрт с котом пойду!


----------



## ~Наталья~ (12 Июн 2017)

VASLEVZ дегенеративно-дистрофический написал(а):


> На контрольное мрт с котом пойду!


Обязательно прихватите! Они хорошо помогают, когда всё кругом стучит и бренчит.
Обычно на ухи надевают наушники, но кот лучше будет.


VASLEVZ дегенеративно-дистрофический написал(а):


> не застал его за ЛФК, так иногда только видел как грушевидку он тянул, задействовав все поражённые сигменты, но даже кошечку не делал.


Ну, кошечке он сделает, когда Вы не будете рядом)))


----------



## Rodriges (12 Июн 2017)

Terras написал(а):


> Животным просто изначально повезло больше чем прямоходящим людям, они в своём большинстве на четвереньках передвигаются, и гравитация и нагрузка распределены равномерно, ну насколько я могу судить))) есть отдельные товарищи в виде страусов например, но вы посмотрите на их соотношение- ноги/голова, нагрузки то на на плечи никакой))). Вобщем вывод один, либо в процессе эволюции надо уменьшать голову и наращивать ноги либо обратно- на четвереньки...



Хорошо, а откуда у животных грыжи? Нерадивые хозяева по позвоночнику бьют?


----------



## Тигги (12 Июн 2017)

Rodriges написал(а):


> Хорошо, а откуда у животных грыжи? Нерадивые хозяева по позвоночнику бьют?


@Rodriges, у животных в неволе и не такое может вылезти... Сомневаюсь, что в дикой природе зверушек мучает остеохондроз.


----------



## Serg33 (12 Июн 2017)

VASLEVZ дегенеративно-дистрофический написал(а):


> мой кашак погнался прошлой осенью за таксой, а там две лайки курили, ну и наваляли ему, до весны только жрал и спал, и я его рыбьим жиром и витаминами лечил, да в зелёнке купал, ни разу не застал его за ЛФК, так иногда только видел как грушевидку он тянул, задействовав все поражённые сигменты, но даже кошечку не делал.


Не делал, значит ему лфк не надо было, лфк это комплекс лечебной физкультуры, он может подбираться лечащим врачем, а может и самим пациентом если конечно же сам пациент чувствует свое тело он автоматом наиболее точно начнет делать те движения от которых ему становится лучше и поверьте никакой врач точнее не сможет ему подобрать этот комплекс, ибо чувство боли и вообще все чувства человеку для того и даны что бы чувствовать что ему делать комфортно, а что нет!!!

PS. Так вот речь собстна о том что больные должны в первую очередь сами захотеть вылечиться начать прислушиваться к своему телу подбирать упражнения сами от которых им становится лучше а не которые сказал делать кто то, кушать продукты от которых им лучше, а не которые показали в рекламе и *самое главное стараться не нарушать равновесия заложенного природой т. Е. "брать ношу по себе что бы не падать при ходьбе", а ведь многие (не все конечно) из присутствующих на этом форуме в молодости перегружали себя нагрузками и постепенно получили травму думая что они "гераклы" или неправильно вели образ жизни неспали ночами зарабатывали много денег и т. Д. И в результате имеем урок от природы типа мальчики и девочки вы не правильно себя ведете получите распишитесь протрузию или грыжку. Если и дальше будете на меня плевать получите и следующий урок, и тут не важно сколько прожили деды и прадеды ибо каждая жизнь это череда уникальных поступков и тут или мы живем в гармонии с природой или она полюбому научит себя уважать.*


----------



## Александр_100 (13 Июн 2017)

@VASLEVZ дегенеративно-дистрофический, 
_Но как мне встать в позу кошечки, когда расцепляю запёкшуюся звезду 6 кв двигателя, или устанавливаю ПЗ на 110 кв линию? Как эту долбаную поясницу не задействовать._

Да никак! Я понимаю, что она все рано будит гнуться. Позу кошечки нужно делать, чтобы разрабатывать нижний грудной отдел. Не на работе, а дома. Тут смысл такой, что если постепенно разработать грудной отдел, то поясничный меньше будит нагружаться. т. е. не нагружаться, а гнуться меньше. 
Чтобы понять где что не гнется, берете телефон или видеокамеру и просите кого-то снять спину с функциаональными пробами на видео. А сами медленно совершаете следующие 4-ре движения. 1 - скругление спины, 2 - прогиб назад, 3 - наклон с прямой спиной в право, 4 - наклон с прямой спиной влево.
Потом смотрите на видео и понимаете где какой отдел работает плохо. В идеале позвоночник должен двигаться сгибаться в дугу равномерно. Но это не происходит, вы убедитесь.
А лучше если есть возможность ставите камеру, а картинку выводите на монитор вперед перед глазами и с ново гнетесь. В этом случаи все можно наблюдать в динамике. Очень наглядно все! Когда понимаете в каком месте гнется не равномерно, то начинаете пробовать согнуть спину типа равномерно и понимаете, что такого движения у вас просто как-бы нет в теле. Так вот его нужно научится делать. Это очень трудно будит явно! Почти не реально возможно довести до идеала. Но немного улучшить я думаю реально. И упражнениями начинаете можно на видеокамеру, чтобы видеть гнуть грудной отдел. Потихоньку, без болей, разбираться с механикой в своем позвоночнике.
Я другого выхода как вылечить ретролистез не вижу просто. т. е. там где листез, там избыточно гнется. Значит, чтобы там гнулось меньше, нужно сбалансировать движение в остальном теле.

*@Serg33 тут или мы живем в гармонии с природой или она полюбому научит себя уважать.*

Истину говорите! Я согласен на все 100%.




Terras написал(а):


> Животным просто изначально повезло больше чем прямоходящим людям, они в своём большинстве на четвереньках передвигаются, и гравитация и нагрузка распределены равномерно, ну насколько я могу судить))) есть отдельные товарищи в виде страусов например, но вы посмотрите на их соотношение- ноги/голова, нагрузки то на на плечи никакой))). Вобщем вывод один, либо в процессе эволюции надо уменьшать голову и наращивать ноги либо обратно- на четвереньки...


А может мы не с этой планеты? И вообще эта планете только разрушает нас? Мы лишние на этой земле? Мы тут только гадим и разрушаем все. А животные живут в гармонии!



Тигги написал(а):


> @Rodriges, у животных в неволе и не такое может вылезти... Сомневаюсь, что в дикой природе зверушек мучает остеохондроз.


Я думаю в дикой природе они просто не доживают до того момента когда остеохондроз замучает!
Там только если чуть чуть начинаются проблемы он сразу умирает, его съедают хищники и т. П.
Реально жизнь человека 30 лет не больше! Я писал уже про это как-то. Все, что дальше это так, уже издевательство над жизнью. Т. Е. Если убрать цивилизацию, то жизнь наша будит 30 лет. А так и было раньше. Люди мало жили. Там еще и болезни всякие, антисанитария и т. П. После 30 лет уже организм хуже борется с вирусами и т. П. После 30 лет по сути медленно умирание.


----------



## Тигги (13 Июн 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Я думаю в дикой природе они просто не доживают до того момента когда остеохондроз замучает!


Так речь о молодых особях, их вряд ли мучает остеохондроз.


Александр_100 написал(а):


> Там только если чуть чуть начинаются проблемы он сразу умирает, его съедают хищники и т. П


 Естественный отбор.


Александр_100 написал(а):


> Реально жизнь человека 30 лет не больше!


 "И потом, какой же Вы молодой, если Вам 50 лет? — Вообще-то крокодилы живут 300 лет, так что я ещё очень молод" (м/ф Чебурашка и крокодил Гена) @Александр_100, 30 лет для человека вообще не возраст!!!


----------



## ~Наталья~ (13 Июн 2017)

Тигги написал(а):


> 30 лет для человека вообще не возраст!!!


Как там... У Пушкина... "в комнату вошёл старик лет 30"..))
Сейчас это, реально, не возраст)


----------



## Александр_100 (13 Июн 2017)

@Тигги, А бабочки живут несколько дней. А дерево кедр 600-800 лет. Дело в том, что для каждого он свой этот срок жизни. Мне хочется верить, что 30 лет для человека это не возраст. И пытаюсь это активно проверять и вылечить эту болячку. Причем не просто вылечить, а вернуть полностью подвижность в позвоночнике. Меня не устраивает, то что единственный ход при нестабильности это операция и болты. Так не должно быть. Нужно как-то так суметь сбалансировать движения в теле, чтобы и без болтов все двигалось и работало в теле. И определенные результаты есть правда с переменным успехом.
_Как там... У Пушкина... "в комнату вошёл старик лет 30"..))
Сейчас это, реально, не возраст)_
Это действительно так было. Откройте в интернете энциклопедию или наберите в поиске средняя продолжительность жизни людей и вы увидите, что до 20 века там 30 лет это средний возраст жизни был!
Как не крути тело в 30 лет не то, что в 16! Ну не такие мышцы, не так работают. Можно улучшить, но на 100% в 16 лет не вернуться. Но приблизить можно к этому состоянию. Я писал как это сделать.


----------



## Тигги (14 Июн 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Мне хочется верить, что 30 лет для человека это не возраст. И пытаюсь это активно проверять и вылечить эту болячку.


Больше двигаться надо. Камень который катится, не обрастает мхом. И как сказала по телеку Елена Васильевна "Не забывайте выпивать 2 литра воды в день".


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Июн 2017)

Тигги написал(а):


> Больше двигаться надо. Камень который катится, не обрастает мхом. И как сказала по телеку Елена Васильевна "Не забывайте выпивать 2 литра воды в день".


Правильно!
Поскольку те, кто выпьют два литра воды в день, по крайней мере три раза оторвут задницу и сходят в туалет!


----------



## Александр_100 (14 Июн 2017)

Движение и вода это жизнь!. Человек больше половины это вода.


----------



## ~Наталья~ (14 Июн 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Человек больше половины это вода.


Ой, плавать бы научиться)) Я до сих пор не умею))
Я думаю, что буду мёрзнуть в бассейне. Это немного настораживает.


----------



## ~Наталья~ (14 Июн 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Есть остеохондроз есть у всех зверей и грыжи так же.


Да, согласна я уже, доктор Ступин. Вспомнила, как иной раз жую мясцо (что бывает очень редко), и попадаются такие жёсткие места в мышцах... Жую и думаю: "Миофасциальный синдром у зверя был". Я серьёзно.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Июн 2017)

Larisa74 написал(а):


> Да, согласна я уже, доктор Ступин. Вспомнила, как иной раз жую мясцо (что бывает очень редко), и попадаются такие жёсткие места в мышцах... Жую и думаю: "Миофасциальный синдром у зверя был". Я серьёзно.


Завязывайте с форумом и с интернетом вообще! Только книги и Лфк!
Завтра на доску объявлений ваш эпитет покажу.


----------



## VVV (15 Июн 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, 
Лучше аудиокниги, бананы в ухи и вперёд шагать.
Фёдор Петрович, продолжаю ваши упражнения, брюшные мышцы заметно подтянулись, приседаю на одной ноге, на носках одной ноги поднимаюсь по 90 раз, планку стою 3 мин (можно и дольше но не рискую), 2 мин стою на одной ноге, ладони сомкнуты перед собой, глаза закрыты, косил сено косой, без ухудшения, но продолжают беспокоить ноющие боли именно в точке поясничн. Крестцового сустава, с утра бывает не проявляются, но после обеда начинается, ходьба отвлекает и не чувствуются, когда пальцем жму именно между крестцовым бугром подвздошной кости (справа) и центром крестца, то боль - как на больной зуб надавить, слева такого нет. Подскажите пожалуйста, какое пройти обследование, какие добавить упражнения. Все снимки в начале темы. Спасибо.


----------



## ~Наталья~ (15 Июн 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Завязывайте с форумом и с интернетом вообще! Только книги и Лфк!
> Завтра на доску объявлений ваш эпитет покажу.


Да нет же, горе не от ума..))


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Июн 2017)

Larisa74 написал(а):


> Да нет же, горе не от ума..))


Это точно! От его количества! Хорошо тем у кого уплотнения мозгов, ничего и не болит.

Многие знания - многие беды!


----------



## ~Наталья~ (15 Июн 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Хорошо тем у кого уплотнения мозгов, ничего и не болит.
> Многие знания - многие беды!


Уплотнения - это у наших футболистов)) А я придерживаюсь "золотой середины" )


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Июн 2017)

Larisa74 написал(а):


> Уплотнения - это у наших футболистов)) А я придерживаюсь "золотой середины" )


Теперь, когда уровень нашего хоккея, опустился до уровня нашего футбола, нам все одинаково!


----------



## VVV (16 Июн 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Теперь, когда уровень нашего хоккея, опустился до уровня нашего футбола, нам все одинаково!


Фёдор Петрович, добрый день. Если не трудно, посмотрите пожалуйста мой пост #157, чуть выше, там мой вопрос к Вам. Спасибо.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Июн 2017)

Осталось только понять отчего болит. От сустава фасеточного л5-с1 или от крестцово-подвздошного сочленения, или от мышц ягодичной области. Попробуйте нарисовать на схеме человека.


----------



## VVV (16 Июн 2017)

Вот долго не мудрствуя зелёнкой и пометил... (слева на плече это жировик, таёжный запас)



А чоэта за впадины по бокам на пояснице?... Космические знаки


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Июн 2017)

Место фасеточного сустава. Там еще мышцы и связки, но это определить только на осмотре.
Если лечь на спину и потянуть к плечу колено согнутое, сперва к своему потом к противоположному, как больнее.


----------



## VVV (16 Июн 2017)

Спасибо, Фёдор Петрович, только что пришёл с сенокоса, и папоротник ещё пособрал. Поджимаю колени поочерёдно, боли нет, но когда правое колено к плечу, чувствуется дискомфорт в той точке. Боль просто постоянная ноющая, как зубная. Пока двигался не замечал особо.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Июн 2017)

На крестец не похоже, скорее фасеточный синдром и связки таза.


----------



## Весёлый (16 Июн 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> На крестец не похоже, скорее фасеточный синдром и связки таза.


Доктор, разрешите вопрос:
При фасеточном синдроме поясничного отдела место нахождения участка боли будет только в месте расположения фасеточного сустава? Или участок боли может быть в ягодице, бедре или в другом месте спины, например?
Благодарю Вас за ответ.


----------



## VVV (16 Июн 2017)

@Доктор Ступин,
Спасибо, доктор! Теперь на блокаду настраиваться или продолжать сено косить?

Вона чо у меня. Пойду акул (катранов) ловить, буду их поедать с хрящём.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Июн 2017)

Косить.
И блокаду.


----------



## VVV (16 Июн 2017)

Спасибо!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Июн 2017)

Косите в корсете?


----------



## VVV (16 Июн 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Косите в корсете?


Прошу прощения, только что проснулся, умаился, утро уж.
Проблема в том, что в корсете затянутом, во время работы устают ноги, чувствую как брюшная артерия пережимается, если висит пояс собачий греющий, то адаптируется спина к нагрузкам, если без фанатизма. Вот просто пояс штангиста, он не эластичный, не давит, диаметр фиксирован, если идёт перенапряга, то на своём уровне он удерживает. Думаю самому сшить кожаный фиксирующий корсет с яловых сапог.


----------



## Весёлый (16 Июн 2017)

Полужесткий корсет надо, с тонкими, гнущимися под лордоз поясницы, пластинами и внешними тянущимися застежками-липучками. И до "усеру" затягивать не надо. Одевать и снимать только лежа на спине с согнутыми в коленях ногами. Покосили 30 минут, сняли корсет, дали мышцам расслабится - кровоток восстановить, потом опять одели и снова косить можно.


----------



## VVV (17 Июн 2017)

@Alexlog187, именно такой у меня, ну вот за эти 30 мин ноги и отекают, даже если не затягивать до "нихачу", то всё равно резинки давять, если ещё ослабить, то смысла в нём нет. Думаю жёсткий надо, просто кожаный на ремнях.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Июн 2017)

VASLEVZ дегенеративно-дистрофический написал(а):


> ...
> Проблема в том, что в корсете затянутом, во время работы устают ноги, чувствую как брюшная артерия пережимается, если висит пояс собачий греющий, то адаптируется спина к нагрузкам, если без фанатизма...Думаю самому сшить кожаный фиксирующий корсет с яловых сапог.


Тогда давайте фото в корсете.
Неправильно одеваете и ширина не та.


----------



## VVV (17 Июн 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Тогда давайте фото в корсете.
> Неправильно одеваете и ширина не та.


Ок. Зробим!


----------



## VVV (17 Июн 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, вот я в корсэте.
Полазил сегодня по тайге, понял, что это самая лучшая ЛФК. Ноги двигаются как у кошки, осторожно, ибо заколёбываешся в бамбуке в ямы хлопать. Под ноги особо некогда смотреть, включаешь интуицию и тело работает как должно работать. Не тот, что по асфальту или грунтовке топ-топ ластами, ворон считаешь и о ногах ни одной мысли. Пока не болит ничего. Спина "просыпается". Начинаешь чувствовать как работают мышцы. Даже если кочерга на шее с двумя катяхами-жиганами, медведя смешить, то не в напряг.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Июн 2017)

Одето правильно, но это корсет для фиксации всего поясничного отдела.
Учитывая что задача фиксировать один сегмент предпочтительнее, то ширина см в 20 лучше. Одевать так же на переход с поясницы на крестец.


----------



## VVV (17 Июн 2017)

Спасибо, Фёдор Петрович, большое, учту обязательно. Буду искать. И всё таки свой родной корсет из мяса... Это ж как хорошо.
Вопрос. Считаете ли Вы ходьбу по таёжной пересечённой местности действием, в котором эффективно и естественным образом задействованы все суставы, мышцы и связки спины и прекрасным лечебным действом?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Июн 2017)

Кстати, тут как раз пояс штангиста кстати. Обратите внимание, что в продаже есть пояса штангиста разной ширины, то есть некоторая индивидуальность.
Тайга, хорошо!
Тайга лечит!
Но принцип тот же!
Первый день, часок гулять, потом два, потом три, и так до 12 часовой смены и натренируетесь.


----------



## VVV (18 Июн 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо, Фёдор Петрович, Бог даст вылечимся. Кстати в поясе штангиста я лучше себя чувствую.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Июн 2017)

Так и должно быть.
Это подтверждено спинами штангистов.


----------



## Kaprikon (18 Июн 2017)

@VASLEVZ дегенеративно-дистрофический, как Вы шею побороли, в жизни ад начался, стягивает трубой все справа, гуляет поясница, вернее после милорелаксантов она ещё больше гуляет, сколько это у Вас длилось, про упражнения пока просто молчу, тогда все движется куда хочет 
После массажа такая песня, все хотела спазм в трапеции убрать, нате вам, уехала все 
Срок этой веселямбы две недели, может я рано жду результатов? 
Тигги, после УВТ усиливается отек мышц, как Вы с этим справлялись, и есть ли у Вас нестабильность, при ней УВТ нельзя наверно?


----------



## VVV (19 Июн 2017)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> @VASLEVZ дегенеративно-дистрофический, как Вы шею побороли, в жизни ад начался, стягивает трубой все справа, гуляет поясница, вернее после милорелаксантов она ещё больше гуляет, сколько это у Вас длилось, про упражнения пока просто молчу, тогда все движется куда хочет
> После массажа такая песня, все хотела спазм в трапеции убрать, нате вам, уехала все
> Срок этой веселямбы две недели, может я рано жду результатов?
> Тигги, после УВТ усиливается отек мышц, как Вы с этим справлялись, и есть ли у Вас нестабильность, при ней УВТ нельзя наверно?


Доброго здоровья! Как спину рванул в феврале так и шея прошла... Или кажется. Что прошла. А так шариком от гольфа (к стене) раскатывал прилежащие к шее мышцы и начинал очень осторожно давать гимнастикой нагрузку на шею. Пос совету Тигги пропил де-нол. Сделал УЗИ шеи (вроде ок). Воодушевили упражнения на трубе от Антона Алексеева и Епифанова. По тайге бродяжничал с корсетом (лучше Шанса), пока идёшь поворачивать шеей не охота, а как что-то где скрипнет-ухнет, так сразу машонка поджимается и шея в ту сторону как здоровая поворачивается (жить он хочет... Организм), а корсет защищает от вылета чрезмерного, корпус включает. Сначала самомассаж мягкий пихтовым маслом. Потом упражнения. Милорелаксанты наверное лучше не вливать. И так всё рассшатанно, я жалею, что вливал.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Июн 2017)

И как миорелаксанты могут повлиять на вас после того как вы превратили их прием?
Как яд кураре, паралич мышц?


----------



## Kaprikon (19 Июн 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, не поняла, могут или не могут они повлиять, если есть нестабильность?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Июн 2017)

Нет.
А зачем при нестабильности их назначать?


----------



## Виня 17 (19 Июн 2017)

Пропил де-нол.
Он вроде как для желудка, а шея тут при чём?


----------



## VVV (20 Июн 2017)

@Виня 17, да там от нервов вроде как лава желудочная подпирает и поджигает. Не знаю от чего, но полегчало.


----------



## Тигги (20 Июн 2017)

Виня 17 написал(а):


> Пропил де-нол.
> Он вроде как для желудка, а шея тут при чём?





VASLEVZ дегенеративно-дистрофический написал(а):


> Да там от нервов вроде как лава желудочная подпирает и поджигает. Не знаю от чего, но полегчало


 Рефлюкс-эзофагит может вызывать ощущение кома в горле. Де-нол в этом случае уменьшает воспаление.


----------



## abelar (20 Июн 2017)

Rodriges написал(а):


> Я читал эту книгу


Есть еще классная книга ближе к теме: "Четвертый позвонок" финского писателя Марти Ларни.
Весьма рекомендую. Интересно. Что сам М. Ларни, видимо прогневив Всевышнего сам прошел все круги хиропрактики в качестве пациента.


----------



## VVV (22 Июн 2017)

@abelar,@ Доктор Ступин,@vbl15,
Уважаемые врачи, скажите пожалуйста в России делают такие конструкции, и что это за классификация листёза. (Ответили с зарубежной клиники)
"_стабилизировать этот сегмент нужно с помощью передней опоры (титановый Cage) и задней фиксации винтами.
По принятой у нас классификации у Вас листез Typ 1 nach Meyerding_."


----------



## Весёлый (22 Июн 2017)

@Костный блок, что, в "русскую рулетку" захотелось поиграть?


----------



## VVV (22 Июн 2017)

@Alexlog187, Да нет, просто интересно. Александр, вопрос. Читал, боли у Вас были невыносимые... Но можно было ли избежать скальпеля?


----------



## Весёлый (22 Июн 2017)

Костный блок написал(а):


> @Alexlog187, Да нет, просто интересно. Александр, вопрос. Читал, боли у Вас были невыносимые... Но можно было ли избежать скальпеля?


Избежать скальпеля было можно и нужно. Но понял я это только после операции.
Так что, советую 10500 раз подумать, прежде чем...
Вы можете работать, вести практически обычный образ жизни.
Да, боль Вам мешает, но эта боль локализована и, я так понял, причина у Вас диагностирована довольно точно. К тому же, у Вас получается устранить временно эту боль упражнениями.
Мне все это не доступно после операции.
Работайте над собой, у организма есть собственные процессы работы с проблемой, другое дело, что это не так быстро.


----------



## VVV (23 Июн 2017)

@Alexlog187, 
Спасибо, буду бороться. Всё очень просто, просто надо друг за друга молиться. Я очень хочу, чтобы у Вас наступило улучшение и выздоровление.

@Доктор Ступин, Доброго утра Фёдор Петрович. Подскажите пожалуйста по этой классификции ("_По принятой у нас классификации у Вас листез Typ 1 nach Meyerding._") у меня 1 степень листёза.? Это ответили из-за границы. И добавили "_стабилизировать этот сегмент нужно с помощью передней опоры (титановый Cage) и задней фиксации винтами."_


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Июн 2017)

Если стабилизировать, то только с двух точек!


----------



## VVV (23 Июн 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, 
Спасибо. Понятно, но всё-таки какая степень? 6мм это наверно м/д 1и 2 ой?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Июн 2017)

1-я.


----------



## VVV (24 Июн 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, 
Спасибо! Будем держать 1-е место до старости. Сегодня выхожу Охотское в море на пару миль промышлять. Немного портит настроение ноющая (порой щекочущая боль в той точке справа), ну я то уже знаю, что это фасетка нервы щекочит. Даже бывает нога ей отзовётся чем то. Победим! Всем Добра!.


----------



## VVV (29 Июн 2017)

Здравствуйте Уважаемые врачи, посмотрите пожалуйста, какова динамика в моём случае? И можно ли предположить наличие локальной боли как следствие фасеточного синдрома? (с некоторой "чувствительностью") в правой ноге.


----------



## VVV (29 Июн 2017)

МРТ в мае 2017


----------



## VVV (29 Июн 2017)

Что то всё больше утверждаюсь в мысли, что все боли (уже в поражённых участках) связаны с фасеточным синдромом. Суставы фасеточные воспаляются и "жарят" чувствительные и двигательные корешки.






@Доктор Ступин, Фёдор Петрович поясните пожалуйста - сей муж на видео говорит, что боли длятся от 0,5 до одного года и что НПВС не действуют. Это значит ждать и всё пройдёт?

@Доктор Ступин,
На видео про длительность болевого синдрома на 5:10 минуте
Спасибо.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Июн 2017)

Половина пациентов форума видит проблему в мышцах, вторая, теперь в суставах.
А причин всего 3,(мы говорим про скелетно-мышечные боли в позвоночнике):
- мышцы
- суставы
- грыжи (которые клинически значимы)
И у каждого свое.
Если грыжа клинически не значима, то у всех остальных причина боли сочетание 1 и 2, только у кого-то больше мышцы, а у кого-то больше суставы.
С возрастом человека и возрастом болезни наступает преобладание суставного компонента над мышечным, но не исключает его.

Боли действительно проходят сами, и без лечения.
От двух недель, до года.
С лечением скорее и чаще, чем без лечения и с меньшими последствиями.

Проходит боль, не значит, что боль ушла полностью и навсегда.
Уходит клиническая значимость грыжи, это когда боль постоянная, приходить боль периодическая, как правило при нагрузке, в общем все как положено.


----------



## VVV (29 Июн 2017)

@Доктор Ступин,
Спасибо за подробный ответ. Короче "ПРОЩАЙ МОЛОДОСТЬ!" - Обувь такая раньше была на молниях, в садик в ней ходил, а к замочку леску привязывали и пугавку пришивали, чоб не расстёгивались.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Июн 2017)

Неправильно!
Здравствуй, зрелость!
Можно не думать о ботинках!
Можно подумать о здоровье!


----------



## VVV (30 Июн 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, По ходу мой листёз "созрел" когда на живописном заливе Де Лангля (запад. Побережье) я свалился с обрыва в 10 лет на каменистый пляж пятой точкой. Там у нас садик стоял... На обрыве. Скользил сначала спинягой по скале, а потом летел свободно (там ниша морем выбита была). Да что уж там, мальчик созрел уж в 1,5 года (воспаление лёгких, анафилактический шок, клиническая... На пару тройку минут (как в карте записано было), потом до 9 класса хрон. Тонзилит с почти ежемесячными 40 температурами и антибиотиками, потом гланды в мисочку тёте хирургу выплинул. Где уж там быть здоровой спиняге! На Сахалине жёсткий кастинг по здоровью. Не надо с Москвы и с Росеи сюда переезжать. Тут бухать хорошо... Даже Чехов об этом писал.

... В смысле в 10 лет не в садике конега, я туда в ясли "ходил", детки на кроватках спят (раскладушках) а домик (садик) тресёт от прибоя волны о скалы. Романтика. Все моряками хотели стать.


----------



## VVV (5 Июл 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, @Николай Николаевич, @doclega, @АлександрТ,
Здравствуйте Уважаемые врачи, посмотрите пожалуйста, какова динамика в моём случае. Дело в том, что второй уже невролог утверждает, что описание МРТ от 01.05.17 https://www.medhouse.ru/useralbums/1041/view
Неверно, и что такая большая грыжа 0,75мм (обнаруженная в июле 2016) не могла исчезнуть. Независимо от нынешнего моего состояния, я очень бы хотел узнать, "ушла ли грыжа"? Очень Вас прошу. Может не для одного меня полезно это будет. Спасибо.


----------



## Николай Николаевич (5 Июл 2017)

@Костный блок, здравствуйте, пришлите мне на е-маил файл с диска DICOM первого и второго мрт.
_555-101@bk.ru_


----------



## VVV (6 Июл 2017)

@Николай Николаевич,
Огромное спасибо, всё выслал.



> @Доктор Ступин, "_Вернитесь в свою тему и ещё раз давайте зададимся вопросом: от чего у Вас болит. Поймём - обсудим что делать_."


Благодарю, доктор за внимание ко мне.
Июль 2016, ничего не болит (в спине) и не болело. Только после тренировок в январе акромиально ключичный сустав заболел (особо его не лечил). Полгода прошло устал от "то болит, то пройдёт". Сделали рентген узи, мрт сустава, выявили (узи-"признаки субдельтовидного бурсита, синовита АКС сочлинения правого плеч. Сустава), МРТ (признаки пост травматических изменений ключ.- акромиальн. Связки (разрыва) с отёком мягких тканей). Рекомендовано МРТ шейного отдела: _Выявлены дегенер-дистроф. Изменененния в виде зглаженности физиологического лордоза, спондилеза, спондилоартроза 1 степени, нерезкого, неравномерного снижения высоты м/п дисков с5-6, с6-7, снижена интенсивность мр сигнала от них. Очаговых измннений мр сигнла от костного мозга тел позонков на исследованном уровне не выявлено. На уровне сегмента с5-с6-дорзальфораминальбилатеральпротрузии м/п диска, выступающие в просвет позвоночного канала на 2,3-3мм, тесно прилежащие к передним отделам дурального мешка компремирующие корешки с обеих сторон. На уровне сегмента с6с7 дорзальфораминальая протрузия м/п диска компремирующая передние отделы дурального мешка и корешки справа Спиной мозг-с обычной конфигурацией, шириной, однородной структурой. Паравертебральные мягкие ткани без особеностей. Анатомия кранио-вертебрального перехода без особенотей. НИЧЕГО НЕ БОЛИТ._
Далее по глупости начинаю висеть вниз головой с гантелькой руками прижав к шее (читал, что полезно при протрузиях). Почуял, как что-то сильно потянулось в левой лопатке. Начала болеть шея, под лопаткой, потом сделал в июле МРТ поясницы (грыжа, НО НИЧЕГО НЕБОЛИТ) начался дикий невроз (лето отпуск, а я на капельки, и эл. Форез с карипазимом). Потом финики, винцо, форум нашёл этот, стало веселее (в компании). До февраля периодически проходил лечение шеи НПВС, мази, уколы. (миорелкакс), витамины. Зимой осторожно снегоборьба. Тяжести с поясом. СПИНА НЕ БОЛИТ. В феврале на вытянутых руках приподнял (чтобы не упал) бак с водой (лит-10), И как заныло с того момента в правой части крестца так и ноит. Шея прошла. Так иногда потянет, поболит (да это и 10 лет назад было, мож меньше). На ногах хожу ок, только иногда какой то зуд во внешнюю часть икры отдаёт. Бывает, что рано проснусь от нытья в той точке крестца. НЕврологи говорят грыжа, а последнее описание - нет её. Ходил вчера к врачу, которая описывала в 2016, посмотрела - говорит, ну может стала меньше, ну может срезов маловато, ну и вообще нет единого мнения о грыжах при спондилолистёзе. Думается, что Вы тогда о фасеточном синдроме L5S1 говорили, наверно суставы. Да и колени начали поднывать. Даже как то было больно по лестнице подниматься. Когда хожу -брожу нытьё в спине притупляется-забывается. Записался к ортопеду, попрошусь на КТ. Может антибиотики вжарить, могут ли позв. Суставы болеть от инфекции? Да ладно... Нога болела 3 года (подвернул)-затихла, плечо болело -затихло, шея болела - ПРИтихла, спина не болела -заболела... Утихнет... Когда-нибудь. Может рвануть что-нибудь другое и спина отпустит.
Спасибо всем за внимание. Я пошёл грядки пропалывать.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Июл 2017)

> .. В правой части крестца так и ноет..
> .. Шея прошла... Иногда потянет, поболит...
> .. Иногда какой то зуд во внешнюю часть икры отдаёт. Бывает, что рано проснусь от нытья в той точке крестца...


То есть вот все жалобы!


----------



## VVV (6 Июл 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, 
Болит крестец справа (похоже на жгучую боль) и отдаёт также жгучей в икру правую (как бы в ахилесово сухожилие). Классический спондилоартроз? Блокада? Вот сейчас на локти облокотился на стол и вперёд принаглулся - ощущение справа на границе подвздошной костим- как будто подорванное сухожилие расстягиваю. А КТ покажет степень поражения суставов? Когда грядки полол как то всё притупилось. Может не вылазить из них... Да прорасти там тисовым корнем? 
Спасибо.


----------



## doclega (6 Июл 2017)

Доброго времени суток. Нужно смотреть и сравнивать МРТ. И делать всё основательно. Я занимаюсь этим на моих условиях. По рентгенограммам остеохондроз, сколиоз 1 ст. Хорошие снимки делают на Сахалине. Жаль не побывать у Вас, Василий Викторович.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Июл 2017)

Костный блок написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин,
> Болит крестец справа (похоже на жгучую боль) и отдаёт также жгучей в икру правую (как бы в ахилесово сухожилие). Классический спондилоартроз? Блокада? Вот сейчас на локти облокотился на стол и вперёд принаглулся - ощущение справа на границе подвздошной костим- как будто подорванное сухожилие расстягиваю. А КТ покажет степень поражения суставов? Когда грядки полол как то всё притупилось. Может не вылазить из них... Да прорасти там тисовым корнем?
> Спасибо.


Вот и все. Сразу и закончились советы, поскольку отсеять боли в крестце от боли в суставах LV-SI, можно только специальными пробами.
Вариант 1: лечь на спину и кто-то надавливает на крылья подвздошных костей. Больно с одной стороны? Вариант 2: Лечь на живот и на давить на крестец справа, потом слева - больно?


----------



## VVV (7 Июл 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, 
Спасибо, попрошу ортопеда на приёме чтобы подавил (может и сам он знает).
@doclega, 
Почему же не побывать, пограничную зону ещё вроде в конце 80-х закрыли.
Можно узнать условия?
@doclega, 
Забыл поблагодарить за ответ.


doclega написал(а):


> По рентгенограммам остеохондроз, сколиоз 1 ст.


А где же мой спондилолистёз 6мм (нестабильный). Наверно чтобы лишний раз не огорчать Вы не упомянули о нём.


----------



## doclega (7 Июл 2017)

Небольшое смещение менее 1/3 это не критично. У каждого третьего. Листез дегенеративный, поэтому хирургам не интересен. Про условия посмотрите тему второе мнение.


----------



## VVV (7 Июл 2017)

@doclega, 
Спасибо, доктор.


----------



## VVV (19 Июл 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, добрый вечер, Фёдор Петрович. (У нас доброе утро). Подскажите пожалуйста проводиться ли антибактериальная терапия при длительных болях (спондилоартроз, фасеточный синдром). Подойдёт ли для этого ципрофлоксацин. Назначали ли вы его? Спасибо.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Июл 2017)

Нет.
А зачем?


----------



## VVV (19 Июл 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, просто долго болел ангиной, может ли в суставах оставаться инфекция, которая и поддерживает воспаление?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Июл 2017)

Тогда сперва в больших и с изменениями в анализах и соответствующей клинике.
Пока болели ангиной принимали антибиотики?
А это была ангина, с повышением соэ, лейкоцитов и прочими атрибутами?


----------



## VVV (19 Июл 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, извините, пока занимался делами вся Москва уснула.
Фёдор Петрович, спасибо за ответ, но бывает ли так что вялотекущая инфекция где нибудь (Миндалины, лёгкие, мочевой пузырь, простата.. Да где угодно) на анализах в период "затухания" не показывает себя при анализах, но провоцирует поддержание воспаления в суставах. Может худющей рукой мирового пролетариата (ядерного удара ципрофлоксацина) подавить её. 
Спасибо Вам за ответ, начинаю это по настоящему ценить после шаблонных полуфраз врачей, которых я посетил, да их слов "давайте быстрей времени нет", и сидишь б как на экзамене слова подбираешь в торопях.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Июл 2017)

Большинство врачей против приёма антибиотиков без показаний. Я так же.
Ангина, если она ангина, с изменениями анализов, и требует приёма антибиотиков.
Как я понимаю что-то было и не лечено.
Значит сейчас на анализы и ЭКГ, к ЛОРу и стоматологу.
Оно конечно и по воробьям стреляют из пушки и иногда попадают!
Но это решение принимаете Вы и врач ревмалог, иногда лор, иногда терапевт.

Супруга, врач, ребёнку по клинике (хрипы, температура) если ставит диагноз пневмония, сразу назначает антибиотики, и одновременно направление на рентген. Как-то одна мама возмутилась, как можно ставить диагноз пневмония без рентгена, как можно назначить антибиотики. В результате три дня до рентгена и воспаление уже двухсторонне и лечение уже в стационаре.
Какие-то 120 лет назад рентгена не было! Правда и антибиотиков небыло.
Поэтому не все решает анализы, врачебное чутьё -прямо так и лезет в тему, но вот пациентское чутьё, как-то не очень. Учитывать надо, но не основываться на нем.


----------



## VVV (19 Июл 2017)

@Доктор Ступин,
Спасибо. Тогда к ревматологу. Буквально на прошлой неделе общий делал, и биохимию, мочу, даже на гепатит - сказали всё в норме. Это абсолютный показатель, что инфекция в воспалении меж/позв сустава не виноватая?


----------



## VVV (3 Авг 2017)

@Доктор Ступин,
Доброго утра, Фёдор Петрович!
"Недолго музыка играла, недолго фраер танцевал!"
Как оказалось размер имеет значение, т. Е размер среза на МРТ (как Вы и упоминали в этой теме). Если сверху вниз по снимку, то *1*- _июль 16-го_,* 2*-_*июль*17-го_ (срезы как оказалось 5мм),*3*- _*май *17-го_,. (а тут срезы уже 3мм! И зав отделения даже не знал о сем факте), самый свежий посередине снимок.
Вобщем ничего никуда не убежало. И весьма скептически теперь отношусь к теме форума "Динамика грыжевого процесса" (вроде).
Прошёл магнит, лазер, форез (гидркартзон), мелоксикам (длительно). Все "В" , никотинка,... Даже лопух прикладывал. Боль в той же точке справа (в описаниях почему то все говорят слева) та же ноющая боль, начинающаяся в 5 утра, и мураши по правой ступне, в икре на внешней стороне, иногда ахилова жила вроде как состояние перетруженности. Но на носке на ступеньке 60 -70 раз поднимаюсь. Короче наверное парез начинается. Продолжаю делать изометрические упражнения, через 2 недели сделаю КТ (*вопрос-покажет ли состояние поддавленных нервов). *Потом к нейрохирургу решать вопрос о блокаде сустава... Или грыжа ... Неужели грыжа так может давить 6,5мм?... Да и сколько НПВС через почки и печень процежано! Да облучено физиями! Чего делать не знаю.
... Тут в нагрузку правый глаз себе на работе конц. Щелочью на электролизной установке опалил, лечу, надеюсь что ещё постреляю...
И ещё вопрос, наверно матёрый у меня спондилоартроз?
Спасибо.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Авг 2017)

А ключевой момент - болит справа, а проблема на снимке слева, как-то Вами прописано между строк!


----------



## Vikalene (3 Авг 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, Федор Петрович у меня такая же проблема была, по снимкам показывало слева а боли были справа. Почему так? И сейчас страдает больше правая нога.


----------



## VVV (3 Авг 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, 
Фёдор Петрович, что то я совсем не пойму. На серединном снимке стрелкой же показана грыжа? Она же справа, если впереди диск позади остистый отросток? ПОЧЕМУ В ОПИСАНИЯХ ПИШУТ СЛЕВА? 
И видно ли сдавленный нерв? Или просто чуть прижатый? Можно ли определить по снимкам? Даст ли больше информации КТ?
Спасибо, извините за много "почему" с утра.


----------



## VVV (3 Авг 2017)

@Николай Николаевич,
Доброго утра, можно я и к Вам с вышеперечисленными вопросами обращусь? Совсем запутался, где право, где лево. 
Спасибо.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Авг 2017)

Костный блок написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин,
> Фёдор Петрович, что то я совсем не пойму. На серединном снимке стрелкой же показана грыжа? Она же справа, если впереди диск позади остистый отросток? ПОЧЕМУ В ОПИСАНИЯХ ПИШУТ СЛЕВА?
> И видно ли сдавленный нерв? Или просто чуть прижатый? Можно ли определить по снимкам? Даст ли больше информации КТ?
> Спасибо, извините за много "почему" с утра.


Там где по две стрелки, там и грыжа, там левая сторона.


> ... Ноющая боль, начинающаяся в 5 утра, и мураши по правой ступне, в икре на внешней стороне, иногда ахилова жила вроде как состояние перетруженности...


Не похоже на корешковые боли


> ... Но на носке на ступеньке 60-70 раз поднимаюсь...


Тем более не похоже.
Так что грыжи может и не причем.


----------



## Tigresss (3 Авг 2017)

Там вроде на снимке есть буквенные обозначения, R и L... Надо думать, это как раз обозначение, где лево, где право. Я так понимаю  Right - право, Left - лево.


----------



## Николай Николаевич (3 Авг 2017)

Костный блок написал(а):


> весьма скептически теперь отношусь к теме форума "Динамика грыжевого процесса" (вроде).


Ваш случай не показатель! Динамику правильно отслеживать на одном и том же аппарате с одинаковой толщиной среза. Например, как здесь.





Костный блок написал(а):


> @Николай Николаевич,
> Доброго утра, можно я и к Вам с вышеперечисленными вопросами обращусь? Совсем запутался, где право, где лево.
> Спасибо.


Грыжа слева. См. На снимке L и R соответственно.

Забудьте про грыжу, не в ней причина.


Костный блок написал(а):


> Даже лопух прикладывал. Боль в той же точке справа (в описаниях почему то все говорят слева) та же ноющая боль, начинающаяся в 5 утра, и мураши по правой ступне, в икре на внешней стороне, иногда ахилова жила вроде как состояние перетруженности. Но на носке на ступеньке 60 -70 раз поднимаюсь. Короче наверное парез начинается. Продолжаю делать изометрические упражнения, через 2 недели сделаю КТ (*вопрос-покажет ли состояние поддавленных нервов). *Потом к нейрохирургу решать вопрос о блокаде сустава... Или грыжа


Может отпустить ситуацию и пропить седативные? С грыжей уже какая-то навязчивая идея.


----------



## VVV (4 Авг 2017)

@Николай Николаевич, @Доктор Ступин, 
СПАСИБО ВАМ ЗА ОТВЕТ, понял, это я от волнения, ноги то впереди, поэтому слева. Да, надо выходить из сумрака.


----------



## VVV (7 Авг 2017)

@Доктор Ступин,
Доброй ночи, Фёдор Петрович!
Разрешите вопрос. Используется ли УВТ для лечения артроза в фасеточном суставе, напрвленное. Не повредит ли это чему?
Спасибо.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Авг 2017)

Не навредит. Поможет.


----------



## VVV (7 Авг 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо!
... А ну как на работе возьму ка отбойный молоточек, да пусть пройдутся по фасеточкам!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Авг 2017)

Отбойным не надо, а вот старый народный способ можно.
Берем метлу березовую, веник для бани, ручкой связанной кладем на больной месте и обухом топора постукиваем по ручке метлы. Вначале часто и не сильно, потом сильно, и редко.
Сильно до ощущения вибрации в глубине.
Сдуру конечно можно и сломать что-нибудь, но вы же чувствуете когда гвозди забиваете с какой силой бить, так и здесь.


----------



## VVV (8 Авг 2017)

@Доктор Ступин,
Весьма интересно, понятно, почему бывало раньше ничинались ноющие явления в межпозвоночном суставе там справа, машинально начинал постукивать по тому месту кулаком. Тогда даже и не парился, что там!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Авг 2017)

Кулаком, это по мышцам!


----------



## VVV (7 Сен 2017)

Здравствуйте Всем. Долго бродяжничал. Лосось пошёл. Ремонтная компания на станции. Я тут в "другой форум вступил". Форум перекорёженых и крехтящих мужиков работяг, как делавших трудную слонячую работу так и делающих, переодически слышу - "...sssssskkkaaaa!!", о лечении знающих только мазьки да собачии пояса. Смотрю на них и плевать охота на свои побаливания и боли. Всем здоровья. Считаю болезни хребта тоже самое что кариес, один фик всё выпадет и сгниёт.


----------



## VVV (4 Окт 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, 
Здравствуйте,уважаемый Фёдор Петрович! Сегодня предложили вечером (зав отделения нейрохирургии) сделать блокаду в мой листёзный фасеточный. Ну куда уже ! С февраля лечусь, а сейчас вообще прихватило - спать нельзя! Скажите пожалуйста,если я вчера уколол мелоксикам,сегодня его таблетку выпил, и в отчаянии медолкалм и кетонал вкололол,можно ли делать сегодня блокаду дипроспаном?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Окт 2017)

Конечно.


----------



## VVV (4 Окт 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Конечно.


А чего-то забуксовал сегодня...прочитал в инструкции - совместное с НПВС усиливает побочные прелести,Ибо гастрит никуда не делся,представил себя ночью с желудочным кровотечением,жуть. Короче забуксовал,начал вчера мелоксикам,медокалм,комбилипен колоть,плюс СМТ и эл.форез с гидрокартиз-ой эмульсией. В одной из поликлиник города (4) есть УВТ (лечил им АКС на плече), спросил-позвонок бьёте? Те - нет!  На КТ на L5 в дугах щели,т.е спондилолистёз Истинный. Да нестабильный.
 Продолжал делать ваши упражнения при листёзе,сейчас пока перерыв. На правую точку на крестце прямо за "срединным бугром" чуть жму,так как будто на больной зуб!
В августе в море ходил,лосося били,особо ничего не ощущал, прекрасно спалось на берегу. А тут недавно (кстати после КТ) как заноет!!! Ну до КТ тоже ныло,потому и сделал. Да всю ночь! Сна нет 2 ночи. Операция? У нас на камне в океане таких фиксаций не делают. Только диски вычищают,да сращивают.


----------



## olga68 (4 Окт 2017)

@Костный блок, здравствуйте. Делают-делают у нас такие операции. И пластины ставят и винты с кейджами. Тем более, я так поняла, вы у зав. н/х лечитесь. Он очень хороший врач. Я недавно была на приёме, правда, не у него. Так сейчас вроде и все бесплатно, и импланты импортные они сами заказывают.


----------



## VVV (5 Окт 2017)

olga68 написал(а):


> @Костный блок, здравствуйте. Делают-делают у нас такие операции. И пластины ставят и винты с кейджами. Тем более, я так поняла, вы у зав. н/х лечитесь. Он очень хороший врач. Я недавно была на приёме, правда, не у него. Так сейчас вроде и все бесплатно, и импланты импортные они сами заказывают.


Здравствуйте,@olga68, 
Так вы из Южного?


----------



## olga68 (5 Окт 2017)

Костный блок написал(а):


> Здравствуйте,@olga68,
> Так вы из Южного?


Ну да, я Вам писала, наверное, не обратили внимания.


----------



## VVV (5 Окт 2017)

@olga68, Да извините,Ольга,вспомнил. Спасибо. Порыл листёзников на форуме (мож грубо...так сам такой), как бы наверно все прошли через ТПФ. Тем более "Истинный"! А не дегенеративный какой-нибудь там. Рано или поздно приходит всему своё время.
 Да ещё тут погода такая контрастная.."На 1000м уже седина,значит через пару недель жди снега в нашей Тойохаре (говаривали ...старые  японцы)."


----------



## VVV (7 Окт 2017)

@Доктор Ступин,,Уважаемые врачи выскажите ,пожалуйста своё мнение.
Есть ли показания к операции?
Боль выматала. В общем дождался..вчера сделали дипроспаном в обе стороны блокаду, обратился к ней и КТ обследованию ввиду усиливавшейся боли  справа в крестце, не сплю уже 4 сутки,схожу с ума, Просто не даёт заснуть боль,как зубная! На КТ - щель в межсуставной дуге  L5 позвонка, антилистёз L5S1 до 0,8 см,  по функциональным снимкам весны -нестабильный (6.4сгиб,7,5 разгиб).Истшемический спондилолистёз, нерохирург предложил систему TLIF на L5S1, лечиться говорит бесполезно. Я думаю,если продолжать мучиться (как с февраля уже) то всё-равно с годами этот вопрос появиться, всё таки обе дуги и нестабильность. Сейчас такое состояние,что уже ко всему готов..лишь  бы спать и чтобы ушла боль.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Окт 2017)

4 дня!
Сколько ещё сможете?
Что тут думать. Надо, исходя из описанного.


----------



## olga68 (7 Окт 2017)

@Костный блок, оперироваться у Антонова будете?


----------



## Дмитрийbok (7 Окт 2017)

@Костный блок, Эх, и тебя одолела эта позвоночно-грыжевая болячки
Держись брат


----------



## VVV (9 Окт 2017)

Уважаемые врачи @doclega, @Доктор Ступин, @Николай Николаевич, вот они эти щели в дугах L5? С ними живут? Или ждать пока всё съедет?



Уважаемые врачи, @vbl15 @доктор Черепанов
@dr.dreval @doc @Касаткин Денис @abelar @Игорь Зинчук @АлександрТ @Галина Каримова @AIR, скажите пожалуйста, делается ли просто фиксация этих дужек скобами (пластинами), может и необязательно TLIF закручивать...или вообще ничего не делать? Что сейчас держит этот L5 и как улучшить его стабилизацию.

После навязчивой идеи сделать КТ и "посмотреть суставы и кости" (сделал), стремления по описаниям КТ пройти УВТ (оказалось его у нас на позвонок не делают категорически),а после -недельной боли бессонных ночей (сродни больному зубу,справа в суставе) и лёгкого умопомешательства, просто приполз в нейрохирургию, в ординаторскую,где меня выслушали "связали" и сделали блокаду (дипроспаном),при том нейрохирург глянул на снимки и ободрил- "только фиксация". Через час после блокады - эйфория, ушла "зубная боль", но ночью в 12 -00 всё по старому с тараканьими глазами встреча рассвета, утром(суббота) опять бешенство,поиск успокоительного,в аптеках ничего кроме трав не продают , опять в нейрохирургию,там дежурный врач (весь в табачном дыму в ординаторской отдыхает), дайте говорю что-нибудь от боли и поспать,а то свихнусь,он пожалел и ничего не дал,всё под отчёт. У знакомых нашёл таблу с бромдигидрохлорфенилбензодиазепином ,пришлёпал домой, заглотил,поел и упал без чувств,проснулся вечером, боли уже такой не было. Ночью также спал. Утром пошёл на работу,иногда чувствовался дискомфорт и ощущение замороженности. Стоит ли делать через пару недель вторую блокаду?
Спасибо.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Окт 2017)

Живут. С корсетом и ограничениями, но живут. А остальное посмотреть?


----------



## olga68 (9 Окт 2017)

Ну чего же не написали? В аптеках то все есть, нужно было спросить на форуме. Сдесь практически каждый знает названия всех НПВС. Мы бы Вам все хором бы как насоветовали


----------



## VVV (9 Окт 2017)

@olga68, 
Да НПСВ я уже с февраля в разных видах и под разными соусами трескаю. Толку с них.


----------



## olga68 (9 Окт 2017)

@Костный блок, а катадалон пробовали?


----------



## VVV (9 Окт 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Живут. С корсетом и ограничениями, но живут. А остальное посмотреть?


Спасибо,Фёдор Петрович. Есть ли в мед практике случаи формирования стойкого костного блока на месте листёза. Вот что то нарыл:
_Больная Г., 40 лет, токарь. В течение 17 лет страдает болями в поясничной области. Иногда при резком выпрямлении туловища наступает внезапное обострение («отнимается» правая нога и становится короче шаг). Неврологическое обследование: ограничение движений и гиполордоз в поясничном отделе. Пальпаторно болезненность в области паравертебральных и вертебральных точек справа на уровне тел L2 — L5. При перкуссии остистых отростков L4, L5 значительная болезненность. Положительные симптомы Ласега и Нери справа. Сухожильные рефлексы с обеих сторон равномерные. Расстройств чувствительности нет. Неврологический диагноз: пояснично-крестцовый радикулит.
В результате обследования установлено, что трудоспособность больной ограничена и работать токарем она не может. Больная признана инвалидом и направлена на работу в библиотеку. В течение последних 5 лет боли прекратились вначале в ноге, а в последнее время и в поясничной области. Через 8 лет при контрольном обследовании жалоб не предъявляет. Объективно: объем движений в поясничном отделе нормальный. Осмотр невропатолога отклонений от нормы не выявил. Рентгенологическое исследование: на рентгенограмме в задней проекции картина асимметричного остеохондроза в сегменте L4—L5 с резким снижением высоты диска в левой половине. Латеролистез L4 вправо на 10 мм. При ФРИ получена совершенно одинаковая картина в обеих позах. Протяженность смещения L4, как при первом исследовании. В положении разгибания виден феномен вакуума в виде полоски просветления в дегенерировавшем диске L4-5. Диагноз: спондилолистез тела L4 II степени, фаза необратимого смещения. *Стойкий функциональный блок в сегменте L4—L5.*_


olga68 написал(а):


> @Костный блок, а катадалон пробовали?


Нет его не пробовал,спасибо.


----------



## doclega (9 Окт 2017)

Очень много. Не осилил.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Окт 2017)

Костный блок написал(а):


> Спасибо,Фёдор Петрович. Есть ли в мед практике случаи формирования стойкого костного блока на месте листёза...


Возможно. Если не будете им шевелить.


----------



## VVV (11 Окт 2017)

Уважаемые врачи,@Доктор Ступин, @doclega, @vbl15 @доктор Черепанов
@dr.dreval @doc @Касаткин Денис @abelar @Игорь Зинчук @АлександрТ @Галина Каримова @AIR, наверное мой вопрос как всегда ввиду своей банальности останется без особого внимания, но хотелось бы всё-таки  узнать позицию практикующих врачей,а не основываться на статьях в лит-ре и сети. 

Вопрос об истинном спондилолистёзе. Последнее КТ показала двустороннее поражение м/ж суставной дуги L5, (интересно что там в этих щелях,хрящ?). Процесс необратимый,пока всё держиться на мышцах и на диске, но со временем он 100% начнёт разрушаться и позвонок поползёт с разными "прелестями". 
Восстановиться в том возрасте (когда диск разрушиться) будет намного сложнее,
ПРАВИЛЬНО ЛИ БУДЕТ СДЕЛАТЬ ОПЕРАЦИЮ НА ДАННОМ ЭТАПЕ ИЛИ ТОЛЬКО КОГДА НАЧНЁТ ЧТО-ТО ОТНИМАТЬСЯ И СЛАБЕТЬ? Печально, что нет единого мнения по этому вопросу. Читаю про людей сделавших операцию по этому поводу сразу после 30 и всё нормально,бегают,таскают, занимаются,радуются. Совсем запутался.
Спасибо,
Василий, 46° 57’ 14"  северной широты
              142° 44’ 9"  восточной долготы


----------



## vbl15 (11 Окт 2017)

Костный блок написал(а):


> ПРАВИЛЬНО ЛИ БУДЕТ СДЕЛАТЬ ОПЕРАЦИЮ НА ДАННОМ ЭТАПЕ ИЛИ ТОЛЬКО КОГДА НАЧНЁТ ЧТО-ТО ОТНИМАТЬСЯ И СЛАБЕТЬ


Если не смотря на консервативную терапию сохраняется боль, то показана операция. ПОказания плановые, ортопедические.


----------



## VVV (11 Окт 2017)

@vbl15, спасибо, доктор, буду думать.


----------



## Victorias2009 (11 Окт 2017)

Костный блок написал(а):


> ПРАВИЛЬНО ЛИ БУДЕТ СДЕЛАТЬ ОПЕРАЦИЮ НА ДАННОМ ЭТАПЕ ИЛИ ТОЛЬКО КОГДА НАЧНЁТ ЧТО-ТО ОТНИМАТЬСЯ И СЛАБЕТЬ?


Меня терзают похожие мысли, вчера в своей теме задавала аналогичный вопрос...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Окт 2017)

Операцию надо делать по показаниям:
Они всегда одни и те же:
- неотложные
- плановые
- профилактические

*Первых* у вас нет. Надо не допустить.
*Вторые* возникнут, когда заболит.
Болеть может в двух вариантах:
1. Болит и хожу на работу.
Тут все засвистит от терпения и от работы. Если на ЭТОЙ работе болит, и надо менять работу и Вы не хотите, то показано. Если терпимо на ЭТОЙ работе или можно поменять, то не надо. В Вашем случае, кстати, и увлечения важны, по тому же принципу-могу ходить на охоту или не могу ходить...
2. Болит и не могу ходить на работу. Тут 3 месяца на лечение и или операция или инвалидность с деньгами на Аспирин.
*Третьи*, это когда не болит, или как "Болит и хожу на работу", см. выше. Считаем процент риска и принимает решение.


----------



## VVV (12 Окт 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, 
Спасибо,доктор!
По факту - болит всегда,хоть ходи на работу,хоть дома сиди (только в море   на глубине более метра не болит). Но после первой блокады (неделю назад) в оба сустава L5 притупилось "откровенная зубная боль,как фурункул",не дававшая спать 4 дня- в точке справа в верхней части крестца. Осталась "разлитая" по обеим сторонам той же верхней части крестца и ягодиц Когда прижмусь этой частью лёжа или сидя,то прямо чувствую как пульсируют те области (как при нарыве). Но то место,что сильно болело периодически напоминает о себе (как после чирия). При ходьбе под левой ступнёй лёгкое онемение, в правой ноге ощущение перерастяжения в ахилловом сухожилии  и выше по мышце. 


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Тут 3 месяца на лечение и или операция или инвалидность с деньгами на Аспирин.


Имеется ввиду возможная инвалидность после операции? 
Помню ЕЩЁ В НАЧАЛЕ  80-х нашему соседу (водителю) после "как он сорвал спину" (так раньше говорили) в том же Новосибирске сделали операцию на позвоночник (скорее по неотложным показаниям) месяц учился ходить, после жил без каких либо ограничений,работал на Камазе,построил гараж.
@La murr,Светлана много ли Вам встречалось людей,страдающих после операции в Новосибирском фед.ценр,нейрох-ии?


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> - неотложные


Пойду откидывать гараж, напьюсь обезболивающих,хоть и буду брать по чуть...высохнет диск,что держать позвонок будет? Мышцы? не уверен..в дугах щели. Таскать "давилку" на пузо всегда? Вредно. Ждать неотложных. 
...листёз,истинный...сложная штука, верно,Фёдор Петрович? Спасибо Вам за помощь в стремлении вылезти из "мёртвой петли"и выбрать путь.


----------



## La murr (12 Окт 2017)

Костный блок написал(а):


> Светлана много ли Вам встречалось людей,страдающих после операции в Новосибирском фед.ценр,нейрох-ии?


Ничего не могу сказать.
Тех, кого знаю, вернули в строй.
Если у кого-то и были проблемы в реабилитационном периоде, то исключительно из-за нарушения предписанного врачом поведения.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Окт 2017)

> ..Тут 3 месяца на лечение и или операция или инвалидность с деньгами на Аспирин...


Не инвалидность от операции, а инвалидность от того, что не можете ходить на работу после трех месяцев  лечения. А если не можете, то остается оформить инвалидность. И тут как раз выбор: или операция для спасения, или жить на инвалидности.


----------



## VVV (12 Окт 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, всё понял, спасибо!


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (15 Окт 2017)

Костный блок написал(а):


> Процесс необратимый,пока всё держиться на мышцах и на диске, но со временем он 100% начнёт разрушаться и позвонок поползёт с разными "прелестями".


Нет, неправда. Большинство людей со спондилолистезом обходятся без операции и проживают всю жизнь без особых проблем и даже без болей. Показания к операции - выраженные боли, неэффективность консервативной терапии, прогрессирование спондилолистеза. Сделайте снимок через год и сравните. Вероятность прогрессирования можно оценить на основании положения крестца, степени смещения, наклона позвонка.. Есть схемы


----------



## VVV (16 Окт 2017)

@Доктор Черепанов, 
Спасибо Вам, Уважаемый Доктор! Сделаю в следующем году.


----------



## VVV (16 Окт 2017)

Короче три дырки..и костной крошкой засыпали.


----------



## VVV (24 Окт 2017)

@dr.dreval @vbl15 @Касаткин Денис
Уважаемые врачи, скажите пожалуйста,(изучаю тему про операцию по поводу спондилолизного спондилолистёза L5-S1 (8мм),нестабильного). 

 

Как будут вкручивать болты в м/п дуги если на КТ есть их повреждение "щель с обеих сторон"? Спасибо.


----------



## Касаткин Денис (26 Окт 2017)

Винты в ножки позвонков вкручиваются, а не в дужки.


----------



## VVV (27 Окт 2017)

@Касаткин Денис, спасибо, доктор.


----------



## VVV (27 Окт 2017)

@Доктор Ступин,  Прошу пардону -  я тут со своими тараканами...
Фёдор Петрович, а если вот такой комплект с винтами и штангами  скажем в спине будет сидеть,то как будет происходить процесс,если я на работе (что иногда происходит), попаду под U вольт 220 -300 эдак, это ж в моём теле это будет самый "проводимый" участок...? И хана тогда местам соприкосновения с костью. Да и в электрическом поле в районе высоковольтных Открытых Распред Устройств,там вихревые токи не появятся? ...и начну молнии изрыгать. Вообще изучался этот вопрос как-то? Спасибо.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Окт 2017)

@Костный блок, о, тут другая физика.
1. В районе высоковольтных бросьте гвоздь, он лфк просто лежит и не искрит.
2. По моему хана будет только при постоянном токе длительного времени подачи.
Так что на аккумулятор на пару дней, садиться не стоит.


----------



## VVV (28 Окт 2017)

@Доктор Ступин,
 Значит одену  ОЗК и буду ходить и садиться! Спасибо. И противогаз бы ещё не забыть...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Окт 2017)

Зачем, просто резиновые сапоги потолще.


----------



## VVV (12 Ноя 2017)

Мне подарили 5 литров медицинского спирта.Очень нормальный. Это ж сколько уколов можно сделать?!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Ноя 2017)

Вот и хорошо. Обезболивающее есть. Теперь все будет хорошо.


----------



## Александр_100 (12 Ноя 2017)

@Костный блок, Прочитал вторую половину вашей темы. У вас же все хорошо было еще в мае 2017г. и грыжи уменьшились. Вы похоже явно не смогли уберечь достигнутое состояние я так понимаю. Где-то что-то опять тяжелое таскали?
Вы там не вешайте нос, спирт не пейте много, оставьте ранки мазать. 
Все будит хорошо!


----------



## VVV (15 Ноя 2017)

@Шура Балаганов, Саня! МИР Вашему дому! ОБЛЕГЧЕНИЯ И ВЫЗДОРОВЛЕНИЯ! Утвердимся же в мысли,что как есть ухудшение так есть и будущее  улучшение. Я тоже спать не мог,один раз прямо заорал в подушку. С тараканьими глазами шёл на работу, работал с высоковольтным оборудованием, схему соберу или разберу и смотрю на разъединённый рубильник,не могу сам себе поверить,что видят глаза. Взял отгулы. Пошёл в больницу,по знакомству жахнули реланиум и...брык-утух! Проснулся -вроде сверление утихло. Потом периодически опять было,уже готовился. И что жжж...не думать об операции. Когда два местных н.хирурга,  говорят -надо вскрываться и шурупиться,и с Новосиба ответ пришёл - "всё ок-листёз истмический, шлите недостоющие снимки (вроде и так всё присылал,ну опять послал уже на гугледиске) -определимся с дальнейшими телодвижениями". Короче башка кругом,не знаю как всё это будет выглядеть, (а если местный н.хирург скажет- фиг мне ,резать и винтить здесь будем "в полевых условиях" островного края, как тогда в ФЦН попасть). Рано или поздно приползу я со своим 6-8мм смещением к хирургу...мож лучше пока ещё лет 95 не стукнуло (а то ж и оглянуться не успею,а там уж и сто лет прилетит,кто ж тогда меня резать будет).


----------



## Весёлый (15 Ноя 2017)

@Костный блок, Василий, приветствую
При чем здесь местный нейрохирург. Направление в ФЦН не он выдает. Заключение получишь от ФЦН по госпитализации и показаниям к операции, и в поликлинику за направлением.
Все таки "Реланиум"-то помог, я смотрю. Значит есть уже хроника из головы. Длительный болевой синдром - формирование подкоркового центра боли. Профилактика - антидепрессанты по назначению невролога. ЛФК и массаж. 
По операциям - сам знаешь, форум читал, последствия и прогнозы на лицо, как говорится.
Выздоравливай, Дорогой!


----------



## VVV (3 Дек 2017)

Скажите пожалуйста,кто ведает. В ухе левом ни с того ни с сего писк приличный на секунд 30 -40. Как после выстрела перед ухом или взрыва рядом.


----------



## Дмитрийbok (3 Дек 2017)

@Костный блок, у меня постоянно в ушах шум какой-то стоит, даже объяснить не могу на что похоже....


----------



## La murr (3 Дек 2017)

@Дмитрийbok, часто шум в ушах сравнивают с шумом прибоя...


----------



## Дмитрийbok (3 Дек 2017)

@La murr, нет нет, совсем не тот... можно сказать даже писк но далеко где то....


----------



## VVV (4 Дек 2017)

@Дмитрийbok, 
думаю для аборигенов дальневосточных побережий это нормально,т.к.атм.давление скачет как на юпитере.


----------



## Дмитрийbok (4 Дек 2017)

@Костный блок, так и знал, подумал, что являюсь потомком древних аборигенов со звоном или писком в ушах


----------



## VVV (13 Дек 2017)

@Шура Балаганов,@Тигги  Здравия желаю, дорогие Шура и Ксения. Доброго дня всем добрым людям. Всё это конечно весело-закаливание,эмоции.Но факт остаётся фактом - позвонок держится только  на диске, мышцах и связках.Суставы его не держат. И представим себе,что при каждом шаге связки  и диск несут нагрузку на разрыв от давления всего корпуса (не то чтобы уже там тяжесть какую нести). И сколько мне ещё этих шагов суждено сделать? Ведь и так симптомы на лицо (т.е на зад) выражены. Да,терпят мужики,но после 50 их привозят уже с отказавшими ногами. А там восстановление - уже трудный вопрос. Так,что ...что так- рулетка,что эдак.  Я понимаю можно бороться с грыжей,ну или с дегенеративным (возрастным) смещением,но когда этот мосол Л5 не держат суставы,как положено по природе,то с чем бороться? Ну качаю пресс,боковые маслы,ну приходит иногда эйфория,но на время. Посреди ночи - жжжах и схватило в верхах нижних полушарий...и"доброе утро (ночи),Вася",а утром переключения по 110кв делать,где вы мои,свежие мозги!.
Александр,сколько уже прошло после твоей операции? Неужели не срослись позвонки в один -LS-15.
Вот перечитал своё послание и аж самому смешно от своих дилетантских познаний,я представляю как врачи горестно улыбаются.Да и с другой стороны,тут как-то  нарыл труды Гермогена Шиманского, и многое стало понятно о сущности болезней. Как гвариться-"это ЖуЖу-неспроста!"


----------



## VVV (13 Дек 2017)

Во сейчас лопату в зубы и пойду снег кидать. Кто если не мы.


----------



## Весёлый (13 Дек 2017)

Костный блок написал(а):


> Александр,сколько уже прошло после твоей операции? Неужели не срослись позвонки в один -LS-15.


Василий, все срослось. "Сформирован уверенный передний костный спондилодез" - профессор Гринь. 
После операции 2 года 2 месяца.
А вот боли... они не проходят. Практически круглосуточно. Только характер болей меняется местами.
Я поэтому тебе и пишу, что операция может от болей и не избавить. И снизить качество жизни. Старые боли уйдут, а новые появятся.
Самое удручающее, что потом, после операции, при отсутствии точной картины "откуда и почему", тебя начнут лечить "методом тыка". И в конце концов всё сведется к схеме обезболивания, а не лечения.
Эх, если бы дело было только в сращении...
Тут еще дело такое - я узнал о всех рисках операции ТПФ только после самой операции, когда начал бегать по врачам с постоянным болевым синдромом. Тут и нарисовалась полная картина той ж---ы, в которую я попал. Диагнозы, состоящие из наборов симптоматики, без указания точной причины. Слова врачей - "давайте попробуем вот это, а потом посмотрим". Двести тысяч, потраченные на обследования и лечение, которое не принесло результата. Нейрохирурги и неврологи, разводящие руками и не дающие прогнозов.
Ты должен знать об этом, Василий. Об этом должен знать каждый пациент, которые думает об операции в плановом порядке. 
И еще... Не хотел писать, но должен, в качестве предупреждения.
Из четырех человек, с кем я лежал в палате на операцию, не избавился от мучений НИКТО.
Трое с листезами ПКОП, один после перелома шейных позвонков. Этому после нового года будут делать повторную операцию по перемонтажу конструкции с стабилизацией в том числе смежных сегментов.
Удачи тебе, Василий. И Божьей помощи.


----------



## Дмитрийbok (13 Дек 2017)

@Шура Балаганов, и еще хочется добавить что от всего этого просто едет крыша... Нет, не из за того что ты слабый, нет. Просто твой организм был не готов к этому всему.... Это тоже надо учесть Василий....
Как военный со стажем думал что готов ко всему но увы, к этому мой организм был не готов увы((((


----------



## olga68 (13 Дек 2017)

Василий, добрый день! Мне, я думаю, уже и добавлять ничего не нужно к словам Александра и Дмитрия. Хотя, есть несколько примеров прооперированных, которые живут год спустя практически обычной жизнью. Как и у нас в областной больнице, так и в ТОФе, где оперировались и Дима и я. Очень сложно советовать и предугадывать последствия. Но если жить уже не возможно, то как быть? Само же не заживет? Решать только Вам. И тут дело только в удаче, везении и профессионализме врача.


----------



## VVV (13 Дек 2017)

@Шура Балаганов, @Дмитрийbok, @olga68,  Спасибо Вам,дорогие друзья за ответы,за помощь и советы! Всё наладиться,всё под контролем свыше (и волос с головы просто так не упадёт,как говориться). Да,примеров нормальной (звучит как то неестественно) послеоперационной жизни предостаточно, но на форуме большинство таких ребят на долго не задерживается (зачем). Как и предостаточно - "добровольно принявшие муку" (В.С.Высоцкий, песня про палату наркоманов). Также как одному человеку (инфа от него) в Белгороде в новом кардиоцентре,под руководством светилы кардиохирургии  Карнелюка М.Н.,делали вместе с ним ещё четверым коронарное шунтирование и ещё там  что-то (ну как вроде однотипные операции),так из них он один на этом свете остался,остальные по истечении разных сроков ушли. 
В общем не знаю,что уже и писать. Дилема страшная! Я понимаю,если как Светлана (админ) рассказывала , боль до потери сознания,то - "тут уш как уш!" (Р.Карцев). Тут конечно,даже если и первая степень сползания,да ещё и Истинного,то лови ТПФ в спину. А в последний раз я такого кайфа выхватил,что еле крышу удержал (часть шифера всё же улетела,-чувствую другой стал какой-то). Сегодня снежок мокрый покидал вдоволь, пояс одел, слева завыло нехило так, неприятно,но терпимо (что уже для нас нетерпимо?), и в ласту левую пришло - как онемение от перенапряга. Короче пусть хотя бы поглядят меня там ещё раз,если получиться с поездкой (в профессионализме местных врачей мне нет причин сомневаться,но там мне удобнее во всех отношениях,есть кому подсобить,ежли что, не охота жену напрягать с детьми на первое время.Так не пускают наши местные,деректива - де,самим делать приказано).
А если...а если...а если после операции хуже...а если потом хуже. А ЕСЛИ ЗАВТРА КОРЕЙСКАЯ ПХЕПХЕДОН КАКОЙ-НИТЬ ПРИЛЕТИТ МНЕ В ОГОРОД! Да и пусть летит,копать не надо будет.
@Шура Балаганов, Александр! Нормальный полёт! Срослось всё! Слава Богу! БОЛИ УЙДУТ!  "Верьте мне Шура!...как родному! " (З.Герд).
@Дмитрийbok, @olga68,  придёт время,поедем в наши Даги кости мочить в целебном болоте (там все оживают), остановимся у моих родственников в Ногликах. Будем есть оленину,калугу и пить вино на гонобобиле (сладкая ягода-страсть)! А по вечерам орать на луну песню - " Кнак Кнак Кнакинг он хэвэнс доор!"...с медведями.


----------



## Evpatiy (13 Дек 2017)

@Костный блок, а Вы таблеточки какие-нибудь кушаете,когда перетрудились,и чувствуете вот-вот заболит?


----------



## Виктор-72 (16 Дек 2017)

@Шура Балаганов, эх, напугал конкретно, не шучу. Я всегда думал, что если зашурупить, то болеть будет спина, а не нога, что уже терпимо. Правда спина может тоже болеть так, что повесишься. Значит это не выход... Хотя, есть де тут на форуме человек, который погибал лет 20 на обезболивающих, а этим летом мотор лодочный в 40 кг. весом поставил на лодку, а потом вспомнил о том, что нельзя. Значит и хорошо бывает. Так дай Бог каждому найти свой Путь к исцелению.

p.s. Не многие знают как мало надо человеку для счастья. Желаю всем вам этого, тем кто понимает не по наслышке.


----------



## VVV (17 Дек 2017)

@Доктор Ступин @vbl15 @dr.dreval @dr.poltorako @Доктор Черепанов
Уважаемые врачи,ответьте пожалуйста на мой вопрос. Если диагностировали спондилоартроз L5 S1 (с характерной болевой симптоматикой) при истмическом спондилолистёзе L5S1, то является ли причиной  этого артроза именно листёз, и можно ли полагать,что при установке жёсткой фиксации эта причина исчезнет,и делают ли что -нибудь (при установке фиксации) именно на поражённых артрозом суставах.
Спасибо.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Дек 2017)

При установке фиксации - все исчезнет.
Цель фиксации именно такая.


----------



## Evpatiy (17 Дек 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> При установке фиксации - все исчезнет.
> Цель фиксации именно такая.


Не могу понять,как артроз может быть при спондилолизном листезе,когда дужки  не касаются (не сформированы) Доктор,объясните пожалуйста.


----------



## Весёлый (17 Дек 2017)

@Evpatiy, у меня спондилоартроз и до операции был. С наличием нестабильного спондилолистеза. А после ТПФ еще добавился деформирующий спондилез.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Дек 2017)

Evpatiy написал(а):


> Не могу понять,как артроз может быть при спондилолизном листезе,когда дужки  не касаются (не сформированы) Доктор,объясните пожалуйста.


Неправильно, дужки разорваны, просто тело позвонка не соединено как раз с суставами, и суставы как в стандарте работают.


----------



## VVV (17 Дек 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, УважаемыйФёдор Петрович, спасибо! На смене снега накидались (трансформаторы откапывали), потом дома с крыши снег скидывал, на толщину 1.5 метра надуло. Вроде живой. Ну есть сверление в районе северных полюсов обоих нижних полушарий, терплю. 
Тут,блин другая боль всё перебивает - натёр верх пяток в новой спец обуви, не стал одевать портянки, вроде подсохли натёртости,а рядом с пяткой с боку на  левой ласте шишка вылезла твёрдая,хожу и "улыбаюсь".Не знаете,что это может быть уплотнение болезненное (чуть бывает даже "подёргивает")?.
*Всё же правильно намотанная портянка - это испытанная веками защита ног!*


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Дек 2017)

А у нас +7.


----------



## VVV (17 Дек 2017)

@Доктор Ступин , Фёдор Петрович,
Получается примерно такая картина при истмическом листёзе? Т.е.остистый отросток можно спокойно "снять" с позвонка?


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А у нас +7.


Снег! Белый! С циклонов Тихого и Индийского океанов. Оптом и в розницу! Самовывоз! Даром дарим!


----------



## Виктор-72 (17 Дек 2017)

Костный блок написал(а):


> Снег! Белый! С циклонов Тихого и Индийского океанов. Оптом и в розницу! Самовывоз! Даром дарим!


Нет уж, спасибо, конечно, но 1.5 метра нам не надо! Мы, москали, люди нежные и не переживет такого подарка)))


----------



## VVV (17 Дек 2017)

@Шура Балаганов, Александр, добрейшего дня (у нас вечера). Так значит нестабильность и артроз не исчезли выходит? А спондилёз это разве не сращение? и почему деформирующий. 
@Доктор Ступин ,  Я тут плотно на  закачку изометрией  пресс и боковые "присел". Ощущение (приятное,дающее какую-то уверенность) - будто доска на пузе и боках. Это не помешает?


----------



## VVV (17 Дек 2017)

Виктор-72 написал(а):


> Нет уж, спасибо, конечно, но 1.5 метра нам не надо! Мы, москали, люди нежные и не переживет такого подарка)))


"...В краю, где спорят волны и ветра,
Живут немногословные мужчины..."(Ян Френкель,сл.М.Танича)
...С убитыми спинами (молча терпят).


----------



## Весёлый (17 Дек 2017)

Костный блок написал(а):


> Александр, добрейшего дня (у нас вечера). Так значит нестабильность и артроз не исчезли выходит? А спондилёз это разве не сращение? и почему деформирующий.


Нет, Василий. Спондилоартроз в наличии. Сращение - это спондилодез. Деформирующий спондилез, я подозреваю, появился на фоне воспалительного послеоперационного процесса. И выглядит он как изменение (деформация) костных структур позвонков. Да и фасеточный синдром периодически дает о себе знать, не смотря на фасетэктомию при операции.
Стабилизация как раз есть. Если бы ее не было, не было бы сращения позвонков. И в итоге конструкция бы сломалась.


----------



## VVV (17 Дек 2017)

Дружище,Александр! Я думаю,что без Стабилизации (т.е без операции) всё было бы гораздо "интереснее",т.к на прямую страдали бы нервы при постоянном смещении (туда-сюда). А этот спондилодез (как я понял из источников особо приближённых к императору),это защитная фун-я позвонков на истончение дисков.Он у всех. И заканчивается он тоже стабилизацией.Дай Бог,чтобы какой -нить остеофит в корешок не залез. Но почему на месте эктомильных фасеток (срезанных наверно)появляется артроз? Да в конце концов,у кого этого артроза после 40 нет? Здесь думаю,только постоянная ЛФК подойдёт. И баня с пихтовым маслом на спину. Оно весьма сильно действует на очаги воспаления и нормализацию состояния мышечной ткани (когда брат старший в Хабаре в меде учился, там очень плотно свойства этого масла изучали (именно пихты дальневосточной, и как с более высоким содержанием эфирных масел -сахалинской). Я как то себе балдёж устраивал после интенсивных тренировок - в бане (своя) на верхней полке лапник пихтовых раскладывал и лежал на нём в абстракции,расслабляет - 100%,утром -бодряк,как и не было тренировок.
...ну в общем очередной дилетантский бред.


----------



## VVV (17 Дек 2017)

Костный блок написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин , Фёдор Петрович,
> Получается примерно такая картина при истмическом листёзе? Т.е.остистый отросток можно спокойно "снять" с позвонка?Посмотреть вложение 115720


или всё -таки дуги так "рвуться" ?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Дек 2017)

Костный блок написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин , Фёдор Петрович,
> Получается примерно такая картина при истмическом листёзе? Т.е.остистый отросток можно спокойно "снять" с позвонка?


Это вариант. Чаще разрыв сразу после тела позвонка, перед суставами.


----------



## VVV (18 Дек 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Это вариант. Чаще разрыв сразу после тела позвонка, перед суставами.


Т.е. ножки позвонка рвутся,получается? А куда же тогда винты винтить ?
Спасибо.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Дек 2017)

Через ножки в тело.


----------



## vbl15 (18 Дек 2017)

Костный блок написал(а):


> и можно ли полагать,что при установке жёсткой фиксации эта причина исчезнет


можно


Костный блок написал(а):


> делают ли что -нибудь (при установке фиксации) именно на поражённых артрозом суставах


делают


----------



## VVV (21 Дек 2017)

@dr.dreval Доброго здоровья,доктор.
Скажите пожалуйста, можно ли считать мою нестабильность очевидной?
@Доктор Черепанов ,Здравствуйте,Евгений Аркадьевич, как Вы считаете по снимкам значительная степень нестабильности?


----------



## VVV (27 Янв 2018)

Отличную тему нашёл.
@Доктор Ступин 
Приветствую Вас,Уважаемый Фёдор Петрович! Не могли бы Вы оставить комментарий  специалиста по данному вопросу. Сейчас у нас многие отдают детей с 6 лет в горнолыжный спорт,регион снежный,горный. Конечно всё это красиво,зрелищно...модно, может быть даже подчёркивает статус родителей (дорогое снаряжение). Наблюдал как-то за тренировками. Дети шлёпаются  несметное кол-во раз на задницу о "белый асфальт".  Ведь это же напрямую сильное  травмирующее и деформирующее воздействие на позвоночник. Могут ли развиться листёзы? Или ничего страшного? Своего малого нет желания туда отдавать. Ходим просто по тайге на широких лыжах,следы изучаем,учу костёр на снегу разжигать, в гору подниматься,безопасно и  не спеша спускаться,думаю это полезнее.
Хватило своего безбашенного деревенского детства 80-х с катаниями на диких спусках,на самодельных "горных "креплениях (рваная глубокая травма носа, скальпированная травма головы, вывих плеча...ну и наверно Ииистинный спондилолистёз). Спасибо.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Янв 2018)

Спондилолистез чаще врожденный.
Про правильное воспитание и хорошего отца, которому есть дело до детей, могу только хвалить.
А остальное. Так же проще, и ребенок занят и делать ничего не надо, просто ждешь в коридоре, а будет удача, еще и денег заработает.


----------



## VVV (31 Янв 2018)

Ядрёнавош! Чего только не выдумают,лиж бы к неврологу побыстрее попасть! Какие то мешки болгарские,сумки с песком, кувалды...кроссфиты всякие! Нет бы- просто наслаждаться жизнью без боли.  Ну  и ...с другой стороны...не потерявши - не найдёшь, в этом и вся беда человека разумного.


----------

